# Impfstoff Corona



## waldy (13 September 2020)

Hallo
Ich habe per Radio es gehört über Impfstoff Corona.
Ich möchte Euch fragen, würden Sie alle Impfstoff Corona Impfung machen?
So wie ich habe es verstanden, bei britische Pharmakonzerns bei Test war nicht alles gut gelaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 September 2020)

Erst einmal ganz ruhig bleiben und abwarten, Waldy.
Corona ist ja schließlich kein WinCCflexible 2005  .


----------



## waldy (13 September 2020)

Hallo



> . Erst einmal ganz ruhig bleiben und abwarten, Waldy.
> Corona ist ja schließlich kein WinCCflexible 2005  .


Bei Impfstoff ich möchte keine als Versuch Kaninchen sein.

Bei testen WinCCflexible, wenn was stimmt nicht.
Man kann Programm loschën, neue schreiben und testen.
Und so kann man machen Mehrmals 

Und bei Impfung Test ist nur ein mal Möglich.
Wenn was passt mit Impfung  nicht, Kaninchen wird begraben. Und diese Zyklus kann man nur einmalig ausführunen ))


----------



## Heinileini (13 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Wenn was passt mit Impfung  nicht, Kaninchen wird begraben. Und diese Zyklus kann man nur einmalig ausführunen ))


Es kommt Dir also auf eine möglichst laaange Zykluszeit an - bist Du sicher, dass das SPS-Forum das Richtige für Dich ist?


----------



## waldy (13 September 2020)

> . Es kommt Dir also auf eine möglichst laaange Zykluszeit an - bist Du sicher, dass das SPS-Forum das Richtige für Dich ist?



Gute Aussage.
Nur muss man nicht vergessen, auf diese " laaange Zykluszeit"  wir kommen irgendwann alle dahin zusammen.

Und so lange ich lebe noch auf die Erde, ich weiss- SPS Bereich ist Richtige für mich. Auf jeden Fall das macht für mich Spass 

Gruß


----------



## nade (13 September 2020)

Also. Impfen? Gate s noch? Neu danke. Nützt eh nix außer wie gegen Grippe. Jährlich sich selbst erst der Gefahr aussetzen einen Krankenschein machen zu müssen für etwas was nur biologisch kranke und schwache aussondert. Das Ding hier ist sogar kaut Span eine laborpandemie. Wer viel mit misst, misst viel mit misst. Sollen ihre Scheiss behalte. 
Nicht für eine Pandemie die es nie gab und harmloser war als ein Grippewelle.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (13 September 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Also. Impfen? Gate s noch? Neu danke. Nützt eh nix außer wie gegen Grippe. Jährlich sich selbst erst der Gefahr aussetzen einen Krankenschein machen zu müssen für etwas was nur biologisch kranke und schwache aussondert. Das Ding hier ist sogar kaut Span eine laborpandemie. Wer viel mit misst, misst viel mit misst. Sollen ihre Scheiss behalte.
> Nicht für eine Pandemie die es nie gab und harmloser war als ein Grippewelle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk



@nade, wir kennen uns schon lange, aber das nehm ich dir gerade übel.
Du  kannst für  dich persönlich ja machen, was du willst, du kannst auch Corona bekommen und durchmachen, wenn du dss unbedingt willst, immer in der Hoffnung, du bist "lebenswert" und nicht zur "Aussonderung" vorgesehen.

Gehts noch? Merkst du, was du da schreibst? Ich finde das, mit Verlaub, menschenverachtend und widerlich!


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Gate s noch?


Das frage ich mich auch gerade



nade schrieb:


> für etwas was nur biologisch kranke und schwache aussondert


Auch wenn wir hier im "Stammtisch"-Bereich des Forums, muss sowas nicht sein.

Ohne Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (13 September 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Also. Impfen? Gate s noch? Neu danke.



Also ich denke, dass hier sich noch viele impfen lassen werden, die es heute noch ablehnen.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige Firmen Fremdpersonal nur noch bei Vorlage des Impfpass einlassen. Wenn ich z.B. beruflich in Asien unterwegs bin (war), da hat mich mein Vorgesetzer auch erstmal zum Doc geschickt und dann gibt es eben die Hepatitis Impfung von der Firma bezahlt.
Aber auch bei Großveranstaltungen (Fussballstadion, Konzerte,...) könnte das eine Zugangsvoraussetzung werden. Und ich würde schon gerne wieder zu meinem Lieblingsclub in die Kurve


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 September 2020)

nade schrieb:


> .. für etwas was nur biologisch kranke und schwache aussondert. ...


Es gibt Dinge, die sich in der Geschichte immer wieder wiederholen. Und das sind leider nicht nur Pandemien. Da bleibt einem beim Lesen echt die Luft weg.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass hier sich noch viele impfen lassen werden, die es heute noch ablehnen.
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige Firmen Fremdpersonal nur noch bei Vorlage des Impfpass einlassen. Wenn ich z.B. beruflich in Asien unterwegs bin (war), da hat mich mein Vorgesetzer auch erstmal zum Doc geschickt und dann gibt es eben die Hepatitis Impfung von der Firma bezahlt.
> Aber auch bei Großveranstaltungen (Fussballstadion, Konzerte,...) könnte das eine Zugangsvoraussetzung werden. Und ich würde schon gerne wieder zu meinem Lieblingsclub in die Kurve



Sehe ich genauso.
Vor zig Jahren war für die Beantragung eines Arbeitsvisums für Russland ein TBC-Test erforderlich.
China hatte mal einen AIDS-Test vorgeschrieben. Keine Ahnung, was aktuell gilt.
Für Südamerika und Asien hat mein Arbeitgeber Hepatitis-Impfung angeordnet.
Also ich denke, viele von uns werden schon job-bedingt nicht um eine Impfung herumkommen.

Ich hab im Laufe meines Lebens schon einige Impfungen erhalten und bislang keine ernsthaften Nebenwirkungen.
Arbeiten oder Feiern sind - meines Erachtens - ungesünder.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für Südamerika und Asien hat mein Arbeitgeber Hepatitis-Impfung angeordnet.
> Also ich denke, viele von uns werden schon job-bedingt nicht um eine Impfung herumkommen.



Für manche Länder Südamerikas braucht man zur Einreise bzw. Beantragung eines Visums eine Bescheinigung, dass man gegen
bestimmtes geimpft ist ( was genau habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, ist schon etwas her ). Dann musste man beim Gesundheitsamt
ein international gültiges Dokument abstempeln lassen und bei der Einreise vorzeigen.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn eine Corona Impfung ( wenn es sie denn gibt ) bei bestimmten Ländern zur Einreise nachgewiesen
werden muss.


----------



## zako (14 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn eine Corona Impfung ( wenn es sie denn gibt ) bei bestimmten Ländern zur Einreise nachgewiesen
> werden muss.



... und mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn das in Deutschland auch üblich wird. Wer nicht geimpft ist, braucht auf der Baustelle / in der Fremdfirma nicht zu erscheinen.


----------



## JesperMP (14 September 2020)

Wenn der Impfstoff nach dem Test für die Öffentlichkeit freigegeben wird, nehme ich ihn gerne ein.
Teilweise um mich selbst zu schützen, teils um die Schwachen und Kranken zu schützen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Das gefährliche ist beim Corona Impfstoff, das obskure Staatschefs fordern
Prüfverfahren auszusetzen. Wenn später bei einer Einreise genau dieser nicht
getestet Impfstoff verlangt wird ....


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2020)

Also einen Impfstoffe wünsche ich uns auch, aber im Moment bin ich da auch etwas skeptisch. 
Es werden zum ersten Mal Impfstoffen entwickelt, die Gentechnisch verändert und hergestellt wurden. CuraVac macht das wohl auch so. In den letzten 10 Jahren hat CiraVac keinerlei Zulassung für Tests bekommen, weil es als sehr riskant gilt. 
Mal mit meinem laienhaften Verständniss: In die menschlichen Zellen wird ein verändertes Genom eingeschleust. Es kann pasieren, dass Bruchteile davon in unser Genom aufgenommen werden. Wie sich das in 5, 10, 20, 100 Jahren verhält und wie sich das auf uns und besonders auf unsere unsere Nachkommen auswirkt ist vollkommen offen, das weiß einfach niemand. Hier müßte einfach noch lange geforscht werden, wenn man es denn überhaupt machen sollte. (Das ist eine ethische Grundfrage, die sich stellt.)
Der herkömmliche Weg, wie er z.B. beim Grippeimpfstoff angewendet wird, würde wahrscheinlich viel länger dauern, wenn man überhaupt ein gutes Ergebnis bekommt. (Siehe Aids und andere Krankheiten, gegen die man nicht impfen kann)

Also erst einmal kein Grund zur Euphorie, ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Leute die Ahnung von dieser Materie haben und entscheiden müssen, ob so etwas zugelassen wird, wissen was sie da tun.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Die Treiber für einen Impfstoff sind ja China, Russland und die USA, 
welchen Staat könnte man da trauen, das alles ordentlich gemacht wurde?
Russland lässt schon impfen, wie haben die diesen enormen Vorsprung geschafft.
Dann die USA dort wird die „Überagende Forschung in einen Grandiosen Land mit
diesen einmaligen Menschen“ ein Impfstoff vor den 3 Nov. per Dekret erfinden.
Wenn du dann ins Land willst, nur mit diesen Impfstoff wo dann eine Dosis den
Preis eines Kleinwagen hat und die Aktienkurse ins Unermessliche steigen lässt. MAGA.
.


----------



## JesperMP (14 September 2020)

Ich glaube nicht dass die Mega-Pharma Firmen sich von Trump locken lasst, die Impfstoffe zu früh auf dem Markt zu bringen. 
Die akribische Methode zur Zulassung von Arzneimitteln besteht zum Teil darin, die Bevölkerung zu schützen, zum Teil die Unternehmen bei Problemen zu schützen. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass ein Impfstoff trotz der Tests problematisch ist, werden die Unternehmen vor Gericht argumentieren, dass sie den Impfstoff gemäß allen erforderlichen Vorschriften getestet haben. Aus diesem Grund werden sie den Prozess nicht beschleunigen. Die Risiken im Land der Mega-Prozessklage sind viel zu hoch. Und da es sich um einen Impfstoff handelt, der in den Hunderten von Millionen ausgegeben werden muss, steht mehr auf dem Spiel als je zuvor. Für diese Multi-Multi-Milliarden-Dollar-Unternehmen ist es wenig wichtig, was der orangefarbene Mann sagt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Leider kann er durch das Notstand-Gesetz Firmen zu allen zwingen,
was in den Wirren Kopf so vor sich geht. 
Und das erwarte ich auch, wenn die Fa. Dann Schadenersatz zahlen
muss, ist ihn das doch egal, solange er weiter Golf spielen kann.


----------



## zako (14 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das gefährliche ist beim Corona Impfstoff, das obskure Staatschefs fordern
> Prüfverfahren auszusetzen. Wenn später bei einer Einreise genau dieser nicht
> getestet Impfstoff verlangt wird ....




In Russland dann dieses Nowitschok, ähh  Suptnik V oder doch ...?
Kommt wohl auf Deine Weltanschauung an


----------



## waldy (14 September 2020)

> .Russland dann dieses Nowitschok,


Hallo zusammen.
Was verstehe ich nicht, warum Leute sind manchmal so Naiv.
Ganze Zeit viele Leute sprechen dass Russland hat mit Nowitschok jemand getötet.
Nur Beweis hat bis heute keine gezeigt.
Alle Sprechen nur als " Hochwahrscheinlich".
Nur die Beweise hat bis jetzt keine vorgelegt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Naiv ist zu glauben das es nicht so währe. 
Das Gift wurde im aktuellen Fall nachgewiesen,
von einer Intuition die man glauben schenken kann. 
Die Untersuchungsergebnisse werden unter Verschluss
gehalten, damit keine Rückschlüsse gezogen werden,
wie der Giftstoff verändern werden muss, so das er schwerer
nachgewiesen werden kann.

Für Deutschland währe es besser gewesen, das Opfer
hätte nur eine Fischvergiftung gehabt.


----------



## waldy (14 September 2020)

> .  Das Gift wurde im aktuellen Fall nachgewiesen,
> von einer Intuition die man glauben schenken kann.
> Die Untersuchungsergebnisse werden unter Verschluss
> gehalten, damit keine Rückschlüsse gezogen werden,
> ...



Schreiben kann man alles, nur Beweis noch keine gesehen.
In Krankenhaus in Russland , viele Ärzte haben mit Nowalskij alle Kontakt gehabt- und alle sind am Leben. Keine ist Tod.

Und die andere verschiedene Leute bis heute fliegen in diesem Flugzeug, wo sollte Nowitschok angewendet sein.
Und die alle Leute sind auch gesund.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Schreiben kann man alles, nur Beweis noch keine gesehen.
> In Krankenhaus in Russland , viele Ärzte haben mit Nowalskij alle Kontakt gehabt- und alle sind am Leben. Keine ist Tod.
> 
> Und die andere verschiedene Leute bis heute fliegen in diesem Flugzeug, wo sollte Nowitschok angewendet sein.
> Und die alle Leute sind auch gesund.



Ok ich entschuldige mich für „Naiv“, das war zu sehr geschmeichelt!


----------



## waldy (14 September 2020)

Hallo
Nein rostiger Nagel, ich wollte damit was anderes sagen.

Nur mit Wort " Hochwahrscheinlich" kann man jedliche Beschuldigen. Und sogar ohne Beweisen. So wie ein paar Hundert Jahre zurück. 
Nur auf die Glauben Leute wurden getötet.

Z.B.  " Hochwahrscheinlich"  rostiger hat Bank überfallen.
Sie fragen mich nach Beweisen?
Reicht Ihnen nicht meine " Hochwahrscheinlich" Aussage?


----------



## Mrtain (14 September 2020)

Und wo besteht jetzt der Zusammenhang zwischen Nowitschok und einem Corana Impfstoff?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nein rostiger Nagel, ich wollte damit was anderes sagen.
> 
> Nur mit Wort " Hochwahrscheinlich" kann man jedliche Beschuldigen. Und sogar ohne Beweisen. So wie ein paar Hundert Jahre zurück.
> ...



Wenn es die Bundesregierung Deutschland behauptet, höher geht es kaum noch
in unserem Land, wird es schon stimmen. 

Wenn du mit Sätzen der gleichgeschalteten Russischen Presse antwortest, wird
es nicht wahrer.


----------



## Rudi (14 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn es die Bundesregierung Deutschland behauptet, höher geht es kaum noch
> in unserem Land, wird es schon stimmen.



Das ist schon ne starke Behauptung. Ähnlich wie: Ich habs im Fernsehen gesehen, das ist der Beweis.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Das ist schon ne starke Behauptung. Ähnlich wie: Ich habs im Fernsehen gesehen, das ist der Beweis.



Verschwörungstheoretiker aller Länder vereinigt euch 

Mittlerweile haben Labore in Schweden und Frankreich Nowitschok bestätigt.
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/nawalny-mit-nowitschok-vergiftet-labore-in-frankreich-und-schweden-bestaetigen-deutschen-befund/26184898.html


----------



## Rudi (14 September 2020)

Was war doch gleich der Anlass den Irak anzugreifen ??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Das ist schon ne starke Behauptung. Ähnlich wie: Ich habs im Fernsehen gesehen, das ist der Beweis.



Wenn du es gerne offiziell haben möchtest dann hier!
Ich gehe mal davon aus das es ausreichen sollte.

https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg...-der-bundesregierung-zum-fall-nawalny-1786432


----------



## Rudi (14 September 2020)

ok,
interessanter Link. Aber wer der Täter war konnte ich nicht lesen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Von Täter war ja hier auch keine Rede!


----------



## waldy (14 September 2020)

Hallo
Nun wenn ich es Richtig verstehe.
Bevor hat man behaupten, das es ist Nowitschok, muss man Chemie Formel haben. Und zusammen vergleichen, mit Ergebnisse von Vergiftete Leuten.
Hat schon Deutschland diese Formel bekommen?
Glaube ich das nicht.
Sonst jede kann diese Gift nachmachen lassen.

Und so wie ich höre die Nachrichten, obwohl Russland fördert die Ärgebnisse von deutsche Labor, bis heute Russland hat überhaupt kein Antwort bekommen. 
Und in die Organisation für das Verbot Chemischer Waffen hat auch keine Nachweise von Deutschland bekommen.

Und Beweis in Deutschland wurde gemacht, Laut Deutsche Nachrichten, aufgrund gefundene Wasser Flasche.
Obwohl weiss keine , und deutsche Mitarbeiter können nicht es erklären,  woher kam diese Wasserflasche.

In Videos von Flugzeug, da haben viele Leute mit Handy Aufnahme gemacht, man sieht auch keine Flasche.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2020)

@waldy
Die chemischen Formeln für Gifte der Nowitschok-Gruppe sind bekannt.
Im Wikipedia-Artikel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowitschok findest du jede Menge weiterführende Links.

Die Aussage


> Sonst jede kann diese Gift nachmachen lassen


ist falsch.
Nowitschok machst du nicht mal eben im Hobbylabor. Auch hier findest du Angaben und Details im Wikipedia-Artikel.
Verglichen mit anderen Giften ist hier erheblicher Aufwand notwendig. Daher auch der Verdacht, dass staatliche Organisationen im Spiel sind.


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nun wenn ich es Richtig verstehe.
> Bevor hat man behaupten, das es ist Nowitschok, muss man Chemie Formel haben. Und zusammen vergleichen, mit Ergebnisse von Vergiftete Leuten.
> Hat schon Deutschland diese Formel bekommen?
> ...



Nach dem Anschlag auf die Skribals in Großbritannien fand man ein Parfümfläschchen (glaube es war Parfüm), in welchem das Gift transportiert wurde. Außerdem fand man es an der Türklinke der Skibals und an diversen anderen Stellen. Glaubst du, die Briten haben das Wissen nicht geteilt? Außerdem weiß man schon lange von Nowitschok.
Ein gefährliches Nervengas stellt man nicht mal eben in der Besenkammer her. Das kann man auch daran ersehen, dass der Irak kein gefährliches Gas hatte, obwohl ihm das immer wieder unterstellt wurde. Und Diktatoren wie der syrische Held, vergiften ihre Bevölkerung mit Chlorgas, weil es eben ncit so einfach ist etwas "Besseres" zu bauen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Bundeswehr bzw. die Nato in der Lage ist dieses Gift einzuordnen.

Zum zweiten ist Deutschland nicht in der Pflicht irgend etwas zu beweisen oder Untersuchungen 
anzustellen, wer das Attentat ausgeführt hat. Da das Verbrechen in Russland an einen Russischen 
Staatsbürger ausgeführt wurde, ist Russland zuständig. Alles andere ist Einmischung.
Wie soll das auch gehen, die Bundespolizei fliegt nach Russland und führt Ermittlungen durch?

Gehts noch?


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Und so wie ich hÃ¶re die Nachrichten, obwohl Russland fÃ¶rdert die Ã„rgebnisse von deutsche Labor, bis heute Russland hat Ã¼berhaupt kein Antwort bekommen.



Bei der Nowitschok-Vergiftung von Skripal und seiner Tochter in England gab es hierüber eine Erklärung.
Die Analyse- und Nachweisververfahren sind geheim um Anpassungen / Modifikationen des Giftes zu verhindern.
Zu der chemischen Gruppe der Nowitschok-Verbindungen gehören anscheinend über 100 verschiedene Verbindungen.
Mindestens 4 werden als Kampfstoff eingesetzt.

Also waldy nimm dir die Zeit und informiere dich


----------



## Rudi (14 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da das Verbrechen in Russland an einen Russischen
> Staatsbürger ausgeführt wurde, ist Russland zuständig. Alles andere ist Einmischung.


Damit hast Du 100% den (rostigen) Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## GLT (14 September 2020)

Auch wenn Nowitschok vermutlich sicher gegen Covid19 hilft, möcht ich mich damit nicht "impfen" lassen.

Ich und meine Familie sind eigentlich gegen alles geimpft - außer gegen dumme Leute und Grippe.

Ersteres gibt's leider nicht und letzteres ist m.E. Unfug.


----------



## waldy (14 September 2020)

> . Die Analyse- und Nachweisververfahren sind geheim um Anpassungen / Modifikationen des Giftes zu verhindern.


Du willst sagen, das ohne Analyse wurde Gift nicht Modifiziert?
In unsere Leben es wird jede Stunde was Modifiziert.


> . Außerdem fand man es an der Türklinke der Skibals und an diversen anderen Stellen.


Ja genau, ich habe damals in Fernseher gesehen.
Neben Haus gehen Fachleute in Gelbe Schutzanzuge. Und da neben stehen Polizei, mit ganz normale Kleidung angezogen.
Und die sind Gesund geblieben.




> . Und Diktatoren wie der syrische Held, vergiften ihre Bevölkerung mit Chlorgas,


Waren nicht nach diese Spektakel die selber Lebendige und Gesunde Leuten aus Video mit Chlorangriff zum Konferenz beigebracht, und die haben was anderes erzählt, das es war keine Chlorangriff.

Dafür gibt's in Netz genug Beweisen.

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2020)

Wenn der Polizist nichts anfasst und Abstand hält (wie bei Corona)
hat er von einen Kontaktgift nichts zu befürchten. 
Was für obskure Denkweisen sind das eigentlich?


----------



## waldy (14 September 2020)

> . Wenn der Polizist nichts anfasst und Abstand hält (wie bei Corona)
> hat er von einen Kontaktgift nichts zu befürchten.
> Was für obskure Denkweisen sind das eigentlich?


Ah, endlich hast du es verstanden.
Wenn nichts anfassen- passiert nichts.

Ich versuche dich ganze Zeit erklären,
dass die Leute in Flugzeug haben Nawalny  angefasst auf Körper und Kontakt mit ihm gehabt.
Seine Sache, inklusive Flasche mit Wasser ( wo war laut Beurteilung Gift gewesen), haben auch in Hand genommen.
Die Leute in Russischer allgemeine Krankenhaus ohne Schutzanzuge haben mit ihm Kontakt gehabt.
Dann laut deine Bewerkung - sollten auch Krank sein.

Und wie würde Beweismaterial-  Flasche mit Wasser nach Deutschland gebracht?
Wenn die Flasche wurde mehr mals mit Nackte Hände mehr mals in Hände genommen.
Besonders wenn bei Flughafen am Kontrolle wird alles geprüft und mit Nackte Hände angefasst.

Gruß


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Obwohl weiss keine , und deutsche Mitarbeiter können nicht es erklären, woher kam diese Wasserflasche.
> 
> In Videos von Flugzeug, da haben viele Leute mit Handy Aufnahme gemacht, man sieht auch keine Flasche.





waldy schrieb:


> Seine Sache, inklusive Flasche mit Wasser ( wo war laut Beurteilung Gift gewesen), haben auch in Hand genommen.
> Die Leute in Russischer allgemeine Krankenhaus ohne Schutzanzuge haben mit ihm Kontakt gehabt.
> Dann laut deine Bewerkung - sollten auch Krank sein.


Diesmal ohne Worte...


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2020)

Oh Waldy wenn dein Gehirn so arbeitet, ist klar, warum du es schwer hast eine Stelle als SPS-Programmierer zu finden 

Bei den Anschlägen auf Skribal und  Nawalny wurde Nowitschok als Flüssigkeit verwendet.
Das Gift haftet sehr gut auf Oberflächen und wird aber auch sehr gut über die Haut aufgenommen.

Solange du nichts anfasst, besteht nur geringe Gefahr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Waren nicht nach diese Spektakel die selber Lebendige und Gesunde Leuten aus Video mit Chlorangriff zum Konferenz beigebracht, und die haben was anderes erzählt, das es war keine Chlorangriff.
> 
> Dafür gibt's in Netz genug Beweisen.
> 
> Gruß



Ja wenn es im Fernsehen kam und irgendwo im Internet steht muss es wohl stimmen....

Kein Kommentar aber ich stimme aber GLT´s Kommentar sehr zu.


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Waren nicht nach diese Spektakel die selber Lebendige und Gesunde Leuten aus Video mit Chlorangriff zum Konferenz beigebracht, und die haben was anderes erzählt, das es war keine Chlorangriff.



Bislang wurden Chlor, Senfgas und Sarin von irgendwelchen Wahnsinnigen eingesetzt


----------



## Rudi (15 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bislang wurden Chlor, Senfgas und Sarin von irgendwelchen Wahnsinnigen eingesetzt


100% richtig. Man sollte aber auch hinterfragen wer die Lieferanten waren.


----------



## waldy (15 September 2020)

> . wenn dein Gehirn so arbeitet,


Mein Gehirn arbeitet noch normal.

So was ähnliches haben mir auch Leute noch in Januar gesagt, wann hatte ich gesagt.
Müssen wir besser Abstand nehmen und Kontakt zwischen uns vermeiden?
Weil nicht umsonst in China Millionen Stadt wurde unter Quarantäne eingesetzt.

Ja, hat viele über mich damals gelacht.
Und was sehen wir jetzt?

Vielleicht bin ich kein gute Programmierer, aber Logisch Denken kann ich noch.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> 100% richtig. Man sollte aber auch hinterfragen wer die Lieferanten waren.



Tja, die Fertigungseinrichtungen kamen zum Großteil aus Deutschland


----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2020)

Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen:


----------



## zako (15 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Was verstehe ich nicht, warum Leute sind manchmal so Naiv.
> Ganze Zeit viele Leute sprechen dass Russland hat mit Nowitschok jemand getötet.
> Nur Beweis hat bis heute keine gezeigt.
> ...



Wenn Du jetzt gesagt hättest, dass es unpassend war, den russischen Impfstoff und Nowitschok in einem Satz zu schreiben, dann wäre diese Kritik für mich in Ordnung gewesen.
Aber ich bin nicht so "naiv" um die Version zu glauben, dass Nawalny in Deutschland vergiftet wurde. Auch armselig, dass es den russischen Laboren nicht möglich war das Gift nachzuweisen (egal ob aus Unfähigkeit oder politischer Vorgaben).


----------



## Blockmove (16 September 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Aber ich bin nicht so "naiv" um die Version zu glauben, dass Nawalny in Deutschland vergiftet wurde. Auch armselig, dass es den russischen Laboren nicht möglich war das Gift nachzuweisen (egal ob aus Unfähigkeit oder politischer Vorgaben).



Ob nun Putin, Trump, Erdogan ... Manche Anhänger glauben ihrem Präsidenten halt alles.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

> Auch armselig, dass es den russischen Laboren nicht möglich war das  Gift nachzuweisen (egal ob aus Unfähigkeit oder politischer Vorgaben).



Derjenige der dies in RUS feststellen und veröffentlichen würde steht wohl als nächstes auf der Liste.


----------



## waldy (16 September 2020)

> . Auch armselig, dass es den russischen Laboren nicht möglich war das Gift nachzuweisen (egal ob aus Unfähigkeit oder politischer Vorgaben).


bei politischer Vorgaben, Russland würde nicht erlaubt Nawalny raus fahren nach Deutschland, zum Behandlung.

Und den russischen Impfstoff funktioniert Gut. Und die Leute in Russland bekommen schon Impfung.

Und Impfstoff aus Europa ist immer noch nicht fertig, sogar wurde schon  zweite Mal Test von Corona Impfstoff wieder gestoppt.
Und wenn diese Impfstoff sollte in ein paar Monaten ich bekommen, dann ich habe Angst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

> Und den russischen Impfstoff funktioniert Gut. Und die Leute in Russland bekommen schon Impfung.



Ist diese Aussage belegbar, also durchgeführte Studien. Was bedeutet "funktioniert gut"? Über Spätfolgen
und Langzeitfolgen wird ja wohl kaum etwas bekannt sein.



> sogar wurde schon  zweite Mal Test von Corona Impfstoff wieder gestoppt.


Das scheint mir vernünftig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

> Und wenn diese Impfstoff sollte in ein paar Monaten ich bekommen, dann ich habe Angst.


Dann flieg nach Moskau und lass dich dort impfen. Dann brauchst du auch keine Angst mehr haben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> bei politischer Vorgaben, Russland würde nicht erlaubt Nawalny raus fahren nach Deutschland, zum Behandlung.
> 
> Und den russischen Impfstoff funktioniert Gut. Und die Leute in Russland bekommen schon Impfung.
> 
> ...



Es steht dir doch frei, dich in Russland impfen zu lassen.


----------



## Mrtain (16 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Und den russischen Impfstoff funktioniert Gut. Und die Leute in Russland bekommen schon Impfung.



Hat man bei Contergan auch gedacht....


----------



## Mrtain (16 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Und Impfstoff aus Europa ist immer noch nicht fertig, sogar wurde schon  zweite Mal Test von Corona Impfstoff wieder gestoppt.
> Und wenn diese Impfstoff sollte in ein paar Monaten ich bekommen, dann ich habe Angst.



Also du hast weniger Angst, dich als Versuchskarnickel für den russischen Impfstoff zur Verfügung zu stellen, als für den europäischen, der im Zweifelsfall mehr geprüft wurde? Jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Mrtain (16 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> bei politischer Vorgaben, Russland würde nicht erlaubt Nawalny raus fahren nach Deutschland, zum Behandlung...



Seltsam oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Hat man bei Contergan auch gedacht....


Oder Sulfanilamid, oder oder....
Drum lieber mal zurücknehmen als vorschnell spritzen

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfanilamid-Katastrophe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2020)

So etwas passiert wenn man die Wahl mit allen Mitteln gewinnen will.
Da werden mal eben Sicherheits-Mechanismen außer Kraft gesetzt. 


> +++ 05:13 Trump: "Wir stehen kurz vor einem Impfstoff" +++
> US-Präsident Donald Trump geht von einem wirksamen Coronavirus-Impfstoff in den nächsten drei bis vier Wochen aus. "Wir stehen kurz vor einem Impfstoff", sagte er dem Sender ABC News. "Wenn Sie die Wahrheit wissen wollen, hätte die vorherige Regierung aufgrund der FDA und aller Zulassungen vielleicht Jahre gebraucht, um einen Impfstoff in den Händen zu halten. Und wir könnten ihn innerhalb von Wochen, drei Wochen, vier Wochen, nun haben."



Eigentlich braucht man auch keinen Impfstoff, es ist nur eine
Sache der Mentalität.


> +++ 06:34 Trump vertraut neben Vakzin auf "Herden-Mentalität" +++
> Trump kündigt in dem "Town Hall Meeting" im Sender ABC News nicht nur einen Impfstoff in kürzester Zeit an, er verbreitet auch weitere Weisheiten über das Virus. So sagte er, das Coronavirus würde auch ohne Vakzin rasch verschwinden und zwar wegen der "Herden-Mentalität". Womöglich hat er sich lediglich versprochen und meinte "Herden-Immunität". Dagegen spricht, dass er den Begriff auch in der Vergangenheit mehrfach verwendete.


----------



## waldy (16 September 2020)

> . als für den europäischen, der im Zweifelsfall mehr geprüft wurde?


Was meinst Du als " geprüft" ?
Wenn du Nachrichten richtig gehörst hast, da wurde es  gesprochen, Test wurde wegen Nebenwirkungen gestoppt bei einem Testperson.
Für mich es bedeutet, das Impfstoff war nicht Richtig erstellt.
Bei nicht funktionierte Impfstoff Test kann man 20 mal machen, nur das bedeutet nicht ,dass die machen damit " Zweifelsfall mehr Prüfung" für Qualität Zeichnung.
 Für mich es bedeutet , dass noch Richtige Impfung wurde nicht gefunden, ohne Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

Waldy, Sorry aber ich glaube du hast deine Bildung aus der Bild



> dass die wiessen noch nicht, wie muss man Richtige Impfung erstellen, ohne Nebenwirkungen.


Genau, und dass kann keiner Wissen, egal wer auf der Welt. Dazu braucht es Langzeitstudien. Du bemerkst vielleicht,
LANG ZEIT Studien = Lange Zeit.....


----------



## waldy (16 September 2020)

> . Genau, und dass kann keiner Wissen, egal wer auf der Welt. Dazu braucht es Langzeitstudien


Du hast Recht- als Langzeitstudien.
Und so wie in Radio habe ich heute gehört, unsere Land will in nächste Monaten uns impfen.
Die Frage- mit was werden wir geimpft?
Wenn Impfung, laut Nachrichten, hat Angriff an genetische Code von Mensch.
Wie bist du Sicher, dass in unsere Nachwuchs spater passiert keine Änderungen in Körper?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

> Wie bist du Sicher, dass in unsere Nachwuchs spater passiert keine Änderungen in Körper?


Ich bin kein Biologe, Mediziner oder sonstiges. Kann dass also nicht ernsthaft beurteilen.

Aber mal eine Gegenfrage:
Wie sicher ist denn der jetzt schon in Russland verabreichte Impfstoff im Bezug auf Änderungen im Körper?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

Ich werfe mal den Beitrag in den Raum:
https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...lation-a-a092d1ef-5c32-4527-89cd-7d9d6193270c


----------



## Heinileini (16 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Wie bist du Sicher, dass in unsere Nachwuchs spater passiert keine Änderungen in Körper?


Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es uns Menschen gar nicht gäbe, wenn es nicht immer wieder im Laufe der Evolution zu gaaanz erschreckend vielen Mutationen gekommen wäre.


----------



## Ralle (16 September 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es uns Menschen gar nicht gäbe, wenn es nicht immer wieder im Laufe der Evolution zu gaaanz erschreckend vielen Mutationen gekommen wäre.



War das jetzt Ironie??? Dann fehlen die Tags! Verarsch den Waldy nicht, der kommt sonst vorbei


----------



## waldy (16 September 2020)

Dieses Satz kann man bei Impfstoff als Beipackzettel über Risiken / Nebenwirkungen beischreiben. Es ist so gut formuliert. Dass Leute werden nicht sofort erschrocken, bezüglich Nebenwirkungen als Mutation:



> . Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es uns Menschen gar nicht gäbe, wenn es nicht immer wieder im Laufe der Evolution zu gaaanz erschreckend vielen Mutationen gekommen wäre.


----------



## Rudi (16 September 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Hat man bei Contergan auch gedacht....


Das war aber nicht in Rußland.


----------



## Rudi (16 September 2020)

Ob Bildung aus der "Bild" oder von "Spiegel", ich glaube da ist kein Unterschied.


----------



## Blockmove (16 September 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ob Bildung aus der "Bild" oder von "Spiegel", ich glaube da ist kein Unterschied.



Ich denke wir in Deutschland können mit unseren Medien noch vergleichsweise zufrieden sein.
Damit mein Englisch nicht einrostet, schaue ich öfters CNN und FOX News an.
Also neutrale Berichterstattung schaut anders aus 

Ich denke in unserer heutigen Zeit ist es zunehmend wichtig sich die Informationen von mehreren Quellen zu holen und sich seine Meinung zu bilden.
Bild, RTL und Russia Today zähle ich aber nur bedingt dazu


----------



## Mrtain (16 September 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht in Rußland.



Und warum sollte ich das explizit auf Russland beziehen


----------



## Mrtain (16 September 2020)

Ich frag immer den veganen Koch meines Vertrauens, was die Zeichen in seiner Aluschüssel sagen ...


----------



## Mrtain (16 September 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Was meinst Du als " geprüft" ?
> Wenn du Nachrichten richtig gehörst hast, da wurde es  gesprochen, Test wurde wegen Nebenwirkungen gestoppt bei einem Testperson.
> Für mich es bedeutet, das Impfstoff war nicht Richtig erstellt.
> Bei nicht funktionierte Impfstoff Test kann man 20 mal machen, nur das bedeutet nicht ,dass die machen damit " Zweifelsfall mehr Prüfung" für Qualität Zeichnung.
> Für mich es bedeutet , dass noch Richtige Impfung wurde nicht gefunden, ohne Nebenwirkungen.



... 
Widdewiddewitt
und Drei macht Neune !!
Wir machen uns die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie uns gefällt 
...


----------



## zako (16 September 2020)

... scheint mir schon so, dass hier viele keinen Bock auf die Impfung haben. Aber wie soll dann die "Herdenimmunität" erreicht werden (ohne Impfpflicht ?)
Meine erste Reaktion auf einen Impfstoff war auch: "na da lass ich mir erstmal Zeit und schau was da so passiert".
Aber vielleicht nochmal konkret:
Sollte die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass die Impfstoffe große Nebenwirkungen haben nicht gering sein? Wenn eine Corona- Ansteckung in vielen Fällen bereits geringe Symptome zeigt, dann sollte ein Impfstoff deutlich unbedenklicher sein (vielleicht sehe ich das jetzt etwas zu locker). Aber dass man im Westen sehr gründlich und gewissenhaft mit den entwicklungsbegleitenden Tests umgeht ist schon vertrauensbildend.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen der Impfung zu erkranken wird aber definitiv geringer sein, als gesund und munter eine Corona- Infektion durchzustehen. Wir fahren munter auf der Autobahn auf Dienstreise oder in den Urlaub und nehmen die Gefahr in einen schweren Unfall verwickelt zu werden in Kauf (weil es eben unwahrscheinlich ist).
Warum soll man ausgerechnet bei einer Impfung nun anders denken? Wenn wir dieses minimale Restrisiko auf uns nehmen, dann werden wir hoffentlich in 2021 / 2022 wieder zur alten Normalität zurückkehren.

PS.: Habe meine Familienplanung abgeschlossen


----------



## Blockmove (16 September 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Sollte die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass die Impfstoffe groÃŸe Nebenwirkungen haben nicht gering sein?



Naja zumindest in der Theorie. Aber:
Früher waren Impfstoffe einfach geschwächte "Orginal"-Viren oder einfach Viren-Fragmente.
Die Nebenwirkung war - abgesehen von allergischen Reaktionen - die Erkrankung an der Krankheit gegen die der Impfstoff immun machen sollte.
Bei den modernen Impfstoffen ist ungeheuer viel Gentechnik im Spiel. Und hier gibt es mögliche Randeffekte.
Vielleicht passt da das Zitat aus dem Zauberlehrling: "Herr, die Not ist groß! Die ich rief, die Geister werd ich nun nicht los."

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Zombie (21 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Früher waren Impfstoffe einfach geschwächte "Orginal"-Viren oder einfach Viren-Fragmente.
> Die Nebenwirkung war - abgesehen von allergischen Reaktionen - die Erkrankung an der Krankheit gegen die der Impfstoff immun machen sollte.


So funktionieren Impfungen, deshalb war das keine Nebenwirkung, das war so gewollt. Der Körper wird mit den abgeschwächten Viren bekannt gemacht, wird krank und heilt sich selbst. Er lernt die Viren kennen und kann dann im Fall dass er sie wieder findet gleich richtig reagieren. Deshalb wirkt das gegen Grippe nur bedingt, die Grippe mutiert so schnell und es gibt so viele davon, dass jedes mal neue Viren kommen die der Körper noch nicht kennt, wenn wir krank werden. Die Male zwischendrin die wir nicht krank werden, bekommen wir ja nicht mit. Ist die Grippe überstanden, sind wir dann auch gegen diesen Erreger immun.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei den modernen Impfstoffen ist ungeheuer viel Gentechnik im Spiel. Und hier gibt es mögliche Randeffekte.
> Vielleicht passt da das Zitat aus dem Zauberlehrling: "Herr, die Not ist groß! Die ich rief, die Geister werd ich nun nicht los."


Man will mit der Gentechnik die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau erzeugen. Immunität ohne krank zu werden, quasi den bekannten Mechanismus der gewollten Infektion mit einer Krankheit die man im Zaun halten kann durch Abschwächung aushebeln und trotzdem den Effekt der Immunität erzeugen. Das ist schwer und kann zu Problemen führen. Etwa dass man aus einem Supererreger wie Corona dann einen Gigaerreger baut, gegen den dann gar kein Kraut mehr gewachsen ist. Wenn bei der Testreihe nun Probleme auftreten, ist es schon richtig anzuhalten und zu schauen was ist passiert. Hat die Testperson nur besonders stark reagiert, oder haben wir da einen Gigaerreger gebaut der unser Untergang ist. Ist er auf eine Person beschränkt, oder kann er raus und die Erde entvölkern.
Ich erinnere mich da immer an "I am Legend". Die Impfung gegen Krebs führte zur Mutation in eine neue Stufe und die Übernahme der Welt durch die Mutanten.


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Man will mit der Gentechnik die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau erzeugen. Immunität ohne krank zu werden, quasi den bekannten Mechanismus der gewollten Infektion mit einer Krankheit die man im Zaun halten kann durch Abschwächung aushebeln und trotzdem den Effekt der Immunität erzeugen.



Eigentlich will man nur große Mengen Impfstoff billig produzieren können. 
Natürlich ist die Idee dahinter in der Theorie reizvoll ... Ein gentechnischen Baukasten für alle Arten von Anwendungen.
Seien es nun Medikamente oder Impfstoffe.
Letztlich ist das nichts anderes als wenn ich an einer fremden Anlage in einer fremden Software eine Änderung mache ... Kann gut gehen ... oder auch nicht.


----------



## Zombie (21 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letztlich ist das nichts anderes als wenn ich an einer fremden Anlage in einer fremden Software eine Änderung mache ... Kann gut gehen ... oder auch nicht.



Auf die Idee das auf unser Metier runterzubrechen bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Aber ja, genau so ist das.


----------



## waldy (23 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Laut Nachrichten , in Peru
nach  Tod von einer  Freiwilligen Person,
Regierung hat die Coronavirus-Impfstoffe des Unternehmens aufgegeben.



Naja, eine Nebenwirkung als Tod möchte ich nicht haben.


Gruß


----------



## Peter Gedöns (23 Oktober 2020)

welche Nachrichten ?
oder verwechselst du Brasilien /  Peru und  AstraZeneca  / CureVac


----------



## hucki (23 Oktober 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Naja, eine Nebenwirkung als Tod möchte ich nicht haben.



Corona hat den Tod ebenfalls als mögliche Nebenwirkung.


Btw -> https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/29418-weise-worte.html?highlight=zitate:


			
				Sir Philip Anthony Hopkins; britischer Schauspieler (*1937) schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner von uns kommt lebend hier raus.
> Also hört auf, euch wie ein Andenken zu behandeln. Esst leckeres Essen. Spaziert in der Sonne. Springt ins Meer. Sagt die Wahrheit und tragt euer Herz auf der Zunge. Seid albern. Seid freundlich. Seid komisch.
> Für nichts anderes ist Zeit.





			
				Evelyn Harper (Two and a half Man): schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, Gott schenkt uns Kinder, damit der Tod nicht so eine große Enttäuschung für uns ist.


----------



## zako (23 Oktober 2020)

... evtl hat der nur ein Placebo bekommen? 
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/coronaimpfstoff-astrazeneca-101.html


----------



## Mrtain (23 Oktober 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Mit die Bedingungen.
> 
> Wenn es eine Nebenwirkung gibt, ist niemand schuld.



Gibt es zu deiner Behauptung auch eine Quelle oder ist das mal wieder nur wunschdenken?


----------



## Rudi (30 Oktober 2020)

Mit Waldys "_Wenn es eine Nebenwirkung gibt, ist niemand schuld." meint er sicher "__Wenn es eine Nebenwirkung gibt, wird niemand bestraft._


----------



## der_schmuu (2 November 2020)

Auch das ist nicht korrekt.



> [FONT=&quot]dass die Mitgliedstaaten die Hersteller für bestimmte Haftungen entschädigen, die unter bestimmten und strengen Bedingungen auftreten. Allerdings liege die Haftung weiterhin bei den Unternehmen.[/FONT]


Zumindest in nach aktuellem Stand in Europa. Amerika hat tatsächlich ein "No-Fault-System" für den Corona Impfstoff.


----------



## Mrtain (5 Dezember 2020)

Hörensagen ist ja bekanntlich eine wissenschaftlich anerkannte quelle...


----------



## Rudi (5 Dezember 2020)

Aber du kennst wissenschaftlich anerkannte Quellen. Dann nenne Sie uns doch, damit wir endlich mitreden können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2020)

meli.nagl schrieb:


> Hallo! Würde mich noch nicht impfen lassen, da der Impfstoff meiner MEinung nach noch nicht gut genug getestet wurde (Langzeitfolgen).. Außerdem ist es ja ein komplett neues Verfahren und ich habe nun schon oft gehört, dass es passieren könnte, dass man dadurch eine Auto-Immun Krankheit entwickelt..



Das ist ein Spammer ...


----------



## roger34 (5 Dezember 2020)

Beim Impfstoff stellt sich die eine Frage
1. Ist ein Impfstoff der in der Forschung entwickelte (mit allen nebenwirkungen) wurde besser als eine Viruserkrankung  welche durch wem erforscht wurde.


----------



## kafiphai (5 Dezember 2020)

Hier werden Sie geholfen.

https://youtu.be/iAJd5owgHbQ

LG
Peter


----------



## Mrtain (5 Dezember 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Aber du kennst wissenschaftlich anerkannte Quellen. Dann nenne Sie uns doch, damit wir endlich mitreden können.



Ich weiß jetzt nich, warum du mich so schräg von der Seite anmachst, aber ok:
Ich habe nichts dergleichen behauptet.
Ich halte es einfach nicht für richtig, gefährliches Halbwissen oder unbewiesene Behauptungen von irgendwelchen Leuten weiter zu verbreiten.

PS.: Ich bin jederzeit bereit, meinen Standpunkt zu überdenken, aber dafür brauche ich mehr als ein „.. ich hab gehört...“


----------



## Mrtain (5 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hier werden Sie geholfen.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/iAJd5owgHbQ
> ...



Danke, werd’s mir bei Gelegenheit anschauen.


----------



## MSB (5 Dezember 2020)

Halten wir uns halt mal an das was offiziell verkündet wurde, z.B. vom Scheffpessimisten Lauterbach:
a) Man weiß nicht, ob jemand der geimpft ist, nicht trotzdem noch als Viren-Transporter fungieren könnte (Sofern asymptomatische Übertragungen überhaupt eine nennenswerte Rolle spielen bzw. je gespielt haben)
b) Man weiß nicht, ob jemand der geimpft ist, nicht trotzdem noch erkranken kann, man hofft lediglich, das die Erkrankung im Falle des Falles milder verlaufen würde (Allerdings *weiß* man scheinbar noch nicht mal das so wirklich)

Stellt sich dann also die Frage, weshalb sich mindestens 50 Millionen Bundesbürger, dann also zum Versuchskaninchen eines bisher in keinster Weise ernsthaft erprobten Impf-Prinzips, machen sollen. Das ist einfach nur krank. Von solchen Kleinigkeiten, dass immer mehr Spatzen Impf-Ausweise, oder eine so quasi Impfpflicht, von den Dächern pfeifen, noch ganz zu schweigen.

Ich verstehe offengestanden in keinster Weise, wie man das nicht, wenigstens seltsam finden kann.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Dezember 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Stellt sich dann also die Frage, weshalb sich mindestens 50 Millionen Bundesbürger, dann also zum Versuchskaninchen eines bisher in keinster Weise ernsthaft erprobten Impf-Prinzips, machen sollen. Das ist einfach nur krank. Von solchen Kleinigkeiten, dass immer mehr Spatzen Impf-Ausweise, oder eine so quasi Impfpflicht, von den Dächern pfeifen, noch ganz zu schweigen.



Ich habe da auch so meine Bedenken, und würde dem auf jeden Fall ein "klassisch" entwickelten Impfstoff vorziehen.

Man sollte sich dabei nochmal die Schweinegrippe 2009 in Erinnerung rufen. Da gab es für Otto-Normalverbraucher den billigen Impfstoff, für Politiker und Bundesbeamte gab es dann das bessere Mittel.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hier werden Sie geholfen.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iAJd5owgHbQ
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich.
Clemens Arvay erzählt einfach, dass RNA-basierte Impfstoffe neu sind und noch nie eingesetzt wurden und über die Wirksamkeit keine wirklich konkreten Zahlen vorliegen.
Ich denke das weiß in der Zwischenzeit jeder Interessierte. Das Video kann man sich - aus meiner Sicht - sparen.

Die wichtigste Frage im Zusammenhang mit diesen Impfstoffen ist nicht die Wirksamkeit sondern die Verträglichkeit und die Langzeitfolgen.


Autoimmunerkrankungen als Folge von Impfungen ist kein aktuelles Thema.
Die gleiche Diskussion kenne ichvon der Masernimpfung.


----------



## Mrtain (6 Dezember 2020)

Ich habe momentan auch das Gefühl, dass gerade das Thema Impfpflicht für die eigene Profilierung einiger Politiker herhalten muss. Fakt ist, in Deutschland besteht keine Pflicht, sich gegen irgendetwas impfen zu lassen.

Mir ging es nur darum, dass man nicht irgendwelche unbewiesene  Gerüchte weitertragen muss, vor allem nicht bei einem Thema wie diesem.
Ich wollte hier jetzt keine Grundsatzdebatte über Impfstoffe lostreten.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan auch das Gefühl, dass gerade das Thema Impfpflicht für die eigene Profilierung einiger Politiker herhalten muss. Fakt ist, in Deutschland besteht keine Pflicht, sich gegen irgendetwas impfen zu lassen.



Naja ganz so will das nicht da stehen lassen.
Bei Kindern herrscht quasi schon Impfpflicht gegen Masern.

Auch sonst gibt es Regelungen, die quasi einer Pflicht schon nahe kommen.
Ich hab z.B. in meinem Arbeitsvertrag eine Klausel drin, dass ich Auslandseinsätzen zustimme.
Nun sind aber für einige Länder bestimmte Impfungen und medizinische Untersuchungen vorgeschrieben.
Irgendwie also quasi auch eine Pflicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (6 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Fakt ist, in Deutschland besteht keine Pflicht, sich gegen irgendetwas impfen zu lassen.



https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/impfpflicht-kindergarten/

Zumindest ist es möglich, dass Firmen Fremdarbeitskräfte nur  gegen  Vorlage der Impfung aufs Gelände lassen. Für die eigene Belegschaft dürfte die Umsetzung schwieriger sein, je nachdem wie sich die Betriebsräte positionieren.


----------



## Mrtain (6 Dezember 2020)

Allerdings gibt es keine Pflicht, sein Kind in den Kindergarten zu schicken.


----------



## Rudi (6 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es keine Pflicht, sein Kind in den Kindergarten zu schicken.



Keine Pflicht schon. Aber wie finanzieren die Eltern Ihre Familie wenn einer zu Hause bleiben muss ?? Geht evtl. wenn Einer Politiker oder Beamter ist, aber als Arbeiter und dann noch im Osten von D ist das kaum reell machbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Keine Pflicht schon. Aber wie finanzieren die Eltern Ihre Familie wenn einer zu Hause bleiben muss ?? Geht evtl. wenn Einer Politiker oder Beamter ist, aber als Arbeiter und dann noch im Osten von D ist das kaum reell machbar.



Vielleicht reicht es ja wenn eine Person zuhause bleibt, hat früher auch funktioniert.
Papa ist Arbeiten gegangen, Mama hat die Kinder aufgezogen (kann man auch andersrum machen).


----------



## Rudi (6 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht es ja wenn eine Person zuhause bleibt, hat früher auch funktioniert.
> Papa ist Arbeiten gegangen, Mama hat die Kinder aufgezogen (kann man auch andersrum machen).



Ja evtl. würde das gehen bei ca: ??? % der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Und was macht der Rest ?


----------



## Mrtain (6 Dezember 2020)

Also ich bin weder Politiker noch Beamter. Ich gehe Vollzeit arbeiten und meine Frau arbeitet noch als 450€ Kraft einmal die Woche in ihrer alten Firma. 
Bevor unser Sohn in den Kiga gegangen ist, hab ich Freitags früher Schluss gemacht und hatte dann die Nachmittagsbetreuung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ja evtl. würde das gehen bei ca: ??? % der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Und was macht der Rest ?



Wenn man nicht arbeitet hat man doch Zeit mit den Kindern Frauentausch auf RTL2 zu schauen.


----------



## hucki (6 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht arbeitet hat man doch Zeit mit den Kindern Frauentausch auf RTL2 zu schauen.


Oder mit zu tauschen...


----------



## ducati (6 Dezember 2020)

hmm, was ich mir grad so überlege... Ärzte und medizinisches Personal soll ja zuerst geimpft werden... Falls da wirklich was schief geht, dann sind wir voll am Arsch...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, was ich mir grad so überlege... Ärzte und medizinisches Personal soll ja zuerst geimpft werden... Falls da wirklich was schief geht, dann sind wir voll am Arsch...



Da gab es aber auch schon die Aussage in einem Bericht von einem Zuständigen: Ärzte und medizinisches Personal zu erst, aber nicht alle. D.h. die vertrauen dem Zeugs wohl selber auch nicht zu 100%.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da gab es aber auch schon die Aussage in einem Bericht von einem Zuständigen: Ärzte und medizinisches Personal zu erst, aber nicht alle. D.h. die vertrauen dem Zeugs wohl selber auch nicht zu 100%.



Es gibt verschiedene Impfstoffe.


----------



## kafiphai (6 Dezember 2020)

*Beipacktext*

Mechanism of action
The nucleoside-modified messenger RNA in COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 is formulated in lipid nanoparticles, which enable delivery of the RNA into host cells to allow expression of the SARS- CoV-2 S antigen. The vaccine elicits both neutralizing antibody and cellular immune responses to the spike (S) antigen, which may contribute to protection against COVID-19 disease. cells to allow expression of the SARS- CoV-2 S antigen. The vaccine elicits both neutralizing antibody and cellular immune responses to the spike (S) antigen, which may contribute to protection against COVID-19 disease.

* - It is unknown whether COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 has an impact on fertility*


Lg
Peter


----------



## Rudi (6 Dezember 2020)

@Peter
Leider nur in Englisch. Ich wünsche mir das die Landessprache in D wieder deutsch ist.


----------



## nade (7 Dezember 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> @Peter
> Leider nur in Englisch. Ich wünsche mir das die Landessprache in D wieder deutsch ist.


Ich mir auch. Das schei... Denglisch kotzt Nur an.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Dezember 2020)

Ich sehe die Sache mit dem Impfen ganz pragmatisch: Wer will, der soll - wer nicht will, der soll eben nicht. Damit "schaden" sich die "Impfgegner" ja maximal selbst.

Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, warum z. B. einige Fluggesellschaften nur geimpfte Leute oder jene mit negativem Test transportieren wollen. Wenn ich geimpft bin, kann es mir doch egal sein, ob derjenige, der neben mir sitzt auch geimpft ist oder nicht.


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Dezember 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Sache mit dem Impfen ganz pragmatisch: Wer will, der soll - wer nicht will, der soll eben nicht. Damit "schaden" sich die "Impfgegner" ja maximal selbst.
> 
> Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, warum z. B. einige Fluggesellschaften nur geimpfte Leute oder jene mit negativem Test transportieren wollen. Wenn ich geimpft bin, kann es mir doch egal sein, ob derjenige, der neben mir sitzt auch geimpft ist oder nicht.



Das ist ein ganz gravierender Fehlschluss! Es gibt leider Menschen, die aus diviersen Gründen nicht geimpft werden können. Diese Menschen sind auf die Herdenimunität angewiesen. Das setzt vorraus, das > 90% ihrer Mitmenschen imunisiert sind. Weiterhin bedeuten Impfungen keinen 100%igen Schutz, also profitieren auch geimpfte Menschen davon, das dass ihr Umfeld imun gegen die diversen Krankheiten ist, damit sich die Erreger erst garnicht ausbreiten können (das unterbindet auch etwaige Mutationen). 

Das ganze Thema funktioniert leider nur, wenn der größte Teil der Bevölkerung (im Idealfall alle, bei denen das Möglich ist) mitziehen. Je größer die Impflücke wird um so Wirkungsloser wird das ganze Unterfangen. Was die egoistische Herangehensweise bedeutet sieht man ja wunderbar daran, das mittlerweile wieder Krankheiten, die als ausgerottet galten, auf dem Vormarsch sind. Die Maserausbrüche, wie wir sie in Berlin oder den USA hatten, sind da nur der Anfang.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Dezember 2020)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Es gibt leider Menschen, die aus diviersen Gründen nicht geimpft werden können.


Wer denn z. B.? Und wenn diese Menschen mehr als 10 % der Bevölkerung ausmachen, hat sich das Thema Herdenimmunität ja eh erledigt - sofern diese 90 % erreicht werden müssen. Heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss, dass die Entwicklung eines Impfstoffes vergebene Liebesmühe ist/war, was ich allerdings für ein Gerücht halte...


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2020)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz gravierender Fehlschluss! Es gibt leider Menschen, ... imun gegen die diversen Krankheiten ist, damit sich die Erreger erst garnicht ausbreiten können (das unterbindet auch etwaige Mutationen).


Dies Aussage ist bei eher mutationsfreudigen Viren, wie Influenza, und auch allen möglichen Arten von Corona-Viren, aber schlicht nicht haltbar.
Hier wird etwas versprochen, was es so nicht geben wird / kann.


----------



## Rudi (7 Dezember 2020)

@ *MasterOhh*

Ich würde mal nicht den Masernimpfstoff mit den jetzigen im Superschnellverfahren aus dem Boden gestampften Impfstoffen vergleichen wollen. Warum haben frühere Impfstoffe viele Jahre Entwicklung benötigt? Waren die Forscher früher faul?


----------



## vollmi (7 Dezember 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> @*MasterOhh*
> 
> Ich würde mal nicht den Masernimpfstoff mit den jetzigen im Superschnellverfahren aus dem Boden gestampften Impfstoffen vergleichen wollen. Warum haben frühere Impfstoffe viele Jahre Entwicklung benötigt? Waren die Forscher früher faul?



Ich denke nicht, dass die neuen Impfstoffe aus dem Boden gestampft wurden. Corona ist ja auch nur ein SARS-CoV-1 ableger für welchen sicher schon Impfstoffe entwickelt wurden. Da waren sicher mehr als nur die Blaupausen in den Schubladen auch für ähnliche Viren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Dezember 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> @*MasterOhh*
> 
> Ich würde mal nicht den Masernimpfstoff mit den jetzigen im Superschnellverfahren aus dem Boden gestampften Impfstoffen vergleichen wollen. Warum haben frühere Impfstoffe viele Jahre Entwicklung benötigt? Waren die Forscher früher faul?



Bei den früheren Entwicklungen fehlte oft die finanziellen Mittel um schnell zu forschen. An gesunden Menschen verdient ein Pharmakonzern nichts. An toten allerdings auch nicht. 

Und was das testen angeht : das übernehmen jetzt ja freundlicherweise die Briten. God save the Queen


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Dezember 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> @*MasterOhh*
> 
> Ich würde mal nicht den Masernimpfstoff mit den jetzigen im Superschnellverfahren aus dem Boden gestampften Impfstoffen vergleichen wollen. Warum haben frühere Impfstoffe viele Jahre Entwicklung benötigt? Waren die Forscher früher faul?



Dazu habe ich einen Beitrag auf Youtube von einem Forscher aus diesem Bereich gesehen (kann da jetzt leider aus dem FF keine Quelle nennen). 
TL;DR war: Impfstoffentwicklung = Warten. 
Warten auf Finanzierung, warten auf Freigaben durch diverse Kommisionen, warten auf Versuchsreihen (Freiwillige auftreiben etc. pp.) 
Wie sich offensichtlich herausgestellt hat, wenn es so richtig brennt (sagen wir mal, z.B. bei einer weltweiten Pandemie, die hunderttausende Todesopfer fordert), dann kann es überraschend schnell gehen mit dem Geld, den Freigaben und dem auf die Beine stellen von Testreihen. 
mRNA Impfstoffe, wie das von BioNTech sind weder neu noch Hexenwerk .....


----------



## kafiphai (7 Dezember 2020)

Realisiert jemand was es bedeutet RNA Impfstoffe an der gesamten Bevölkerung zu testen?

Es gab noch keinen RNA Impfstoff der es vor C je in die klinische Erprobung brachte.
Dieser Impfstoff dringt mittels Nano Transmitter in Zellen ein(das geht nämlich gar nicht so einfach) und verändert die Protein synthese der Zelle.
Der etwas kritische Leser fragt jetzt: ja in welche Zelle denn?

Nun, das wissen wir nicht. 
Und auch wenn die Zelle „wahrscheinlich“ erstmal nicht im eigenen Genom verändert wird, so fällt diese zumindest für die eigentliche Tätigkeit aus. Muss ja nun Antigen Proteine erzeugen. 
Da scheinbar eine Imunisierung nach 2 Impfungen gegeben ist, muss das Genom zur dauerhaften RNA Transkriptase in der Zelle verbleiben.
So verändert sich definitiv die Zusammensetzung der Abfallprodukte dieser Zellen.

Wenn darauf also Lymphozyten anspechen dann werden diese Zellen vernichtet.
Also eine Autoimunreaktin hervorgerufen.

*Da die Lymphozyten zum erworbenen Immunsystem gehören, kann keine Prognose abgegeben werden, welche Bevölkerungsgruppen wie reagieren.
*Granolozythen, Teil der unspezifischen Basisabwehr, sind jedenfalls sofort aktiv.
Sieht man im Beipackzettel unter „sehr häufige Nebenwirkungen“
Ach ja, das bedeutet einer von Zehn....

So also Impfmaßnahmen direkt oder indirekt mit Zwang durchgeführt werden, bedeutet dies nach derzeitigem Stand der Forschung, eine schwere Körperverletzung!

Ist aber letztlich nebensächlich, sollte es wirklich zu Autoimmunreaktionen ganzer Bevölkerungsgruppen kommt...
Wenn dann die Medien still werden, von den „Bildern“ Abstand nehmen, ist es wirklich ernst.
Wir werden sehen...

*Nun denn, wählt weise!*

Lg
Peter


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2020)

@kafiphai

Jede Infektion, jede Verletzung und jede Impfung und auch sonst alles was der Körper mit einer Immunreaktion bekämpft, kann zu einer Autoimmunerkrankung führen.
Das ist nicht Neues.
Es gibt Theorien, dass der häufigste Auslöser von Autoimmunerkrankungen im Westen der Verzehr von Weizenprodukten und Kuhmilch sei.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2020)

Ich hab dazu folgendes gefunden:



> Der Infektiologe Leif Erik Sander (Charité Berlin) hat im Gespräch mit dem Deutschlandfunk Entwarnung gegeben: Ein Übergang der Virus-mRNA in die menschliche DNA sei nicht möglich. "Das ist eine Einbahnstraße. […] Der Zellkern hat nochmal eine eigene Hülle und im Zellkern befindet sich unser Erbgut. Das heißt also, die mRNA kommt gar nicht an den richtigen Ort; und vor allen Dingen gibt es keine Enzyme in unserem Körper, die die mRNA wieder in eine DNA umschreiben könnten." Ein etwaiges Krebsrisiko sei zudem nicht höher als bei anderen neu zugelassenen Arzneimitteln und Impfungen. Auch das Phänomen infektionsverstärkender Antikörper sei aktuellen Untersuchungen zufolge nicht festzustellen.



Quelle: https://www.mdr.de/wissen/corona-gentechnik-risiko-rna-impfstoff-gering-impfkommission100.html


----------



## kafiphai (8 Dezember 2020)

> _Ein Übergang der Virus-mRNA in die menschliche DNA sei nicht möglich. "Das ist eine Einbahnstraße. […] Der Zellkern hat nochmal eine eigene Hülle und im Zellkern befindet sich unser Erbgut. Das heißt also, die mRNA kommt gar nicht an den richtigen Ort; und vor allen Dingen gibt es *keine Enzyme in unserem Körpe*r, die die mRNA wieder in eine DNA umschreiben könnten."_



Bei RNA nennt sich sowas dann „Reverse Transkriptase“ und das dafür benötigte Enzym ist tatsächlich nicht im Körper vorhanden.
Es ist halt nur so, dass unser Körper mit der Umwelt interagiert.
Und bestimmte Viren, Retroviren(HIV, Hepatitis B...) generieren diese Enzyme für den eigenen Fortbestand.
Bei mRNA wurde dieser Prozess noch nicht publiziert...

Würde man jedoch den mindestens 10 jährigen Entwicklungsprozess durchlaufen, könnten Wechselwirkungen festgestellt werden.

Und wie verhalten sich die liposomen Nanopartikel in unseren Zellen?
Es hat schon Gründe, warum wir div. Transportmechanismen durch die Zellmembranen haben....



LG
Peter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2020)

Mal zwei Links:

https://corona-transition.org/amtli...potheker-bitte-sprechen-sie-die-risiken-nicht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woIZPEEk4O8


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2020)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Mal zwei Links:
> 
> https://corona-transition.org/amtli...potheker-bitte-sprechen-sie-die-risiken-nicht
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woIZPEEk4O8



Alles klar. Die Berichte über wochenlang beatmete Intensivpatienten – teilweise mit Langzeitschäden, wenn sie überleben – alles von den Medien aufgebauscht und völlig übertrieben dargestellt.

Sorry Rainer, aber ich kann die Querdenker-Kacke nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Guga (8 Dezember 2020)

Ich finde es schon spannend in welchen Tiefen sich manche Leute meinen auszukennen - und das in einem SPS-Forum.
Meine Nichte als angehende Apothekerin ist von Ihrem Krankenhaus angesetzt worden sich in das Thema Impfstoffe fachkundig zu machen. Der Zeitrahmen dafür sind Wochen.

Und ist es nicht das Prinzip einer überzeugenden Story das es immer Begriffe / Terminis gibt die "cool" klingen (ich sage nur "Reverse Transkriptase"). 
Ich kenne z.B. keine Schönheitswerbung ohne einen Aloa-Effekt oder sonst etwas was mir nichts sagt.

In meinen Augen plappern daher 99,9% aller Foren/Meinungen etwas daher was ihnen irgend ein Guru erzählt hat. Und ja, wir sind Menschen es wird immer verschiedene Meinungen geben.
Aber die Häufigkeit/Lautstärke sagt nichts über die Glaubwürdigkeit aus.
Und von den Leuten die sich hauptamtlich darum kümmern/kümmern sollen habe ich bisher noch noch kein Statement gehört das es unsicher ist. Ich verfolge das Thema auch nicht wirklich.

Klar kann ich jetzt mit Verschwörungstheorien kommen. Aber nicht umsonst gibt es das Sprichwort das ein Geheimnis nur geheim ist wenn es nur zwei Leute wissen - und einer davon tot ist.
In der Trump Administration sah man ja das jeder Großkopf sich private Notizen machte um sich irgendwann "verteidigen" zu können. Belastende Dokumente/Unterlagen als auch Augenzeugen müsste es also vielfach geben. 


Guga


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (8 Dezember 2020)

guga schrieb:


> ich finde es schon spannend in welchen tiefen sich manche leute meinen auszukennen - und das in einem sps-forum.
> Meine nichte als angehende apothekerin ist von ihrem krankenhaus angesetzt worden sich in das thema impfstoffe fachkundig zu machen. Der zeitrahmen dafür sind wochen.
> 
> Und ist es nicht das prinzip einer überzeugenden story das es immer begriffe / terminis gibt die "cool" klingen (ich sage nur "reverse transkriptase").
> ...


danke! Danke! Danke!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Dezember 2020)

Ich frage mich gerade, was wir für Alternativen haben.



Mit "Maßnahmen" sind nach fast einem Jahr in Deutschland gerade mal 1,2 Millionen Menschen infiziert worden. Wir haben aber 83 Millionen Einwohner, also kein C-Ende in Sicht.
Ohne "Maßnahmen" den Dingen seinen Lauf lassen? Das ginge sehr viel schneller, aber ..

Keine von beiden Möglichkeiten möchte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Alles klar. Die Berichte über wochenlang beatmete Intensivpatienten – teilweise mit Langzeitschäden, wenn sie überleben – alles von den Medien aufgebauscht und völlig übertrieben dargestellt.
> 
> Sorry Rainer, aber ich kann die Querdenker-Kacke nicht mehr sehen.



Scheinbar hast du dir das Video nicht angeschaut.
Ich sage nicht dass du dich nicht impfen lassen sollst, das ist alleine deine Entscheidung. Und das sollte für jeden gelten. Aber jeder sollte wissen auf was er sich einlässt und dann seinen freien Willen haben und entscheiden.
Ich kann mich da nur an die Schweinegrippeimpfung und deren Folgen erinnern.
Und wer besonders viel "Spaß" haben will, soll sich einmal die Filme Vaxxed und Vaxxed2 ansehen.
Btw: ich habe eine Enkelin, die einen Impfschaden hat (der nicht als solcher anerkannt wird). Vielleicht wirft das ein anderes Licht auf meine Aussagen.


----------



## kafiphai (8 Dezember 2020)

> Und ist es nicht das Prinzip einer überzeugenden Story das es immer Begriffe / Terminis gibt die "cool" klingen (ich sage nur "Reverse Transkriptase").
> Ich kenne z.B. keine Schönheitswerbung ohne einen Aloa-Effekt oder sonst etwas was mir nichts sagt.



Schön, glaubt nichts das euch erzählt wird - überprüft alles!

LG
Peter


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2020)

Es ist, glaube ich, vollkommen egal wie man dazu steht. Die Büchse der Pandora ist nun geöffnet - und da kommt eigentlich nie etwas Gutes daraus.
Viele Menschen werden sich impfen lassen - manche aus Überzeugung, manche aus Angst und viele aus Hörigkeit. Es werden sich aber genauso auch viele Menschen nicht impfen lassen - ob wir so zur gewünschten Herdenimunisierung kommen ist mal dahin gestellt.
Bedenklich ist, außer den Befürchtungen von Rainer, das, was daraus dann wieder resultiert (? 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft ?).
Aber auch das wird so laufen, wie alles bislang gelaufen ist :  wir haben es nicht in der Hand ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Schön, glaubt nichts das euch erzählt wird - überprüft alles! ..


Klar Peter, ohne meine Studien verlasse ich nie das Haus.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2020)

Wieder ein Link, auf jeden Fall einmal Seite 16 des Dokumentes lesen:

https://www.fda.gov/media/143557/download


----------



## Faceman (9 Dezember 2020)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wieder ein Link, auf jeden Fall einmal Seite 16 des Dokumentes lesen:
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/media/143557/download



Was für ein Linkbingo hier.
Es gibt so viele PDF´s / Links usw.
Da ist für jede Meinung etwas dabei, egal in welche Richtung.

Wenn man ein PDF braucht um seine Meinung zu untermauern muss man nur lang genug suchen


----------



## vollmi (9 Dezember 2020)

Faceman schrieb:


> Was für ein Linkbingo hier.
> Es gibt so viele PDF´s / Links usw.
> Da ist für jede Meinung etwas dabei, egal in welche Richtung.



Das sind halt die Nebenwirkungen die eine Impfung haben kann. Da steht halt jede drauf und wenn sie seltener Auftritt als ein Lottosechser.
Diese Nebenwirkungen könnten vermutlich genauso auch bei nem Aspirin auftreten. Halt ebenfalls sehr sehr selten, aber die frisst man wie Gummibärchen.
Wenn man keine Nebenwirkungen riskieren will, muss man wohl zu Globuli greifen.


----------



## dingo (9 Dezember 2020)

@vollmi


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (9 Dezember 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Nebenwirkungen riskieren will, muss man wohl zu Globuli greifen.



Nanana, Pflanzen können auch ungeraucht in Kugelform (Neben-)Wirkungen erzeugen... 

https://www.globuli.de/wissen/weitere-informationen/nebenwirkungen/


----------



## kafiphai (9 Dezember 2020)

> Wenn man ein PDF braucht um seine Meinung zu untermauern muss man nur lang genug suchen



Alles gut - solange es Meinungs-Freiheit gibt.
Es ist nun mal gängige Praxis, dass Techniker Datenblätter, Normen etc. heranziehen, um Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Diese Aussage würde pdf in der Sache Impfentscheidung obsolet machen:
*Denke wie die Liebe fühlt!*

Doch wer geht da schon mit?

Lg
Peter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Dezember 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... Aspirin .. aber die frisst man wie Gummibärchen...


Du vielleicht. Ich habe noch nicht eine davon gefressen, Gummibärchen allerdings schon  . Aber auch die haben Nebenwirkungen. Überhaupt, das ganze Leben besteht aus unzähligen Nebenwirkungen.

Ich bin zur Zeit aber auch noch unentschlossen. Obwohl ich zu einer Risikogruppe gehöre, werde ich mich beim Impfen bestimmt nicht vordrängeln. Aber ich denke, es wird zunächst genügend Leute geben, die das tun werden, mehr als Impfstoffe zur Verfügung stehen. Also einfach mal abwarten, wo das hin führt. Auf jeden Fall ist es schon mal sehr positiv, dass es verschiedene wirksame Impfstoffe gibt.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Überhaupt, das ganze Leben besteht aus unzähligen Nebenwirkungen.



Tja so ist es leider.
Meine erste Hepatitis-Impfung vor knapp 20 Jahren hat mir 5 Tage Fieber und Schmerzen gebracht.
Für eine Inbetriebnahme in Brasilien hatte unser Werksarzt auch mal Malaria-Prophylaxe "empfohlen".
Das Zeug hab ich auch nicht sonderlich vertragen.


----------



## waldy (19 Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Und jetzt kam noch mal lockdown.
Die Frage warum?
Weil Corona Virus ist wahrscheinlich keine einfache Grippe aus Natur, welche dauert nur ein paar Wochen.
Normalerweise Grippe dauert nur bestimmte Zeit in bestimmten Monaten.
Und Coronavirus ist unsterbliche Virus, welche ist gefährlich in allen 12 Monaten lang.
Hat schon jemand Gedanken gemacht, wie es ist möglich?
Oder es ist vielleicht ist keine Normale Grippe.
Sondern das ist Infektion s Virus , welche wurde künstlich geschaffen?

In Fernseher habe ich schon es gehört:
"Wir sind gut vorbereitet"
Die Frage, meinen die sich Selber oder ganze Menschen?

Was wurde gemacht in Pause von erste Lockdown bis Zweite Lockdown?
Personal vorbereitet oder welche Krankenhäuser mit Betten aufgebaut?
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Weil Corona Virus ist wahrscheinlich keine einfache Grippe aus Natur, welche dauert nur ein paar Wochen.
> Normalerweise Grippe dauert nur bestimmte Zeit in bestimmten Monaten.
> Und Coronavirus ist unsterbliche Virus, welche ist gefährlich in allen 12 Monaten lang.
> Hat schon jemand Gedanken gemacht, wie es ist möglich?
> ...



Oh man waldy so ein Schwachsinn.
Erst wollte ich dazu was schreiben und ein paar Links mit Informationen über Viren anhängen.
War mir dann aber doch zu blöd auf diese Verschwörungstheorie einzugehen.
Herpes kannst du auch das ganze Jahr bekommen. Wahrscheinlich haben es die alten Babylonier in ihren Gentechniklaboren gezüchtet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Dezember 2020)

Naja komm ...

@Waldy:
- Viren haben ganz grundsätzlich den Vorteil, dass deren Lebenszyklus anders funktioniert als unserer - sie können also auch unsterblich sein ...
- die Frage, ob man die Zeit zwischen den Lockdowns / Shutdowns sinnvoll genutzt hat wird mittlerweile auch schon von anderen gestellt ...
- ob der Virus eine "natürliche" Mutation ist oder erschaffen wurde werden wir sicherlich nie erfahren ...
- es wurde nie behauptet, dass es sich hier um eine "normale" Grippe handelt - es kann allerdings durchaus auch so verlaufen ...
- naja ... und vorbereitet meint sicherlich die geschaffenen Impfzentren ...

Aber ganz grundsätzlich führen diese Überlegungen eigentlich nicht wirklich zu etwas ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Erst wollte ich dazu was schreiben und ein paar Links mit Informationen über Viren anhängen.



Ach Dieter, lass es (in dem Fall) einfach. Man muss einfach verstehen, dass es Leute gibt, die es so verstehen, andere verstehen es
so und andere verstehen gar nichts.

Ich denke du weißt wie ich das meine. Erklären und Quellen anfügen wäre verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man muss einfach verstehen, dass es Leute gibt, die es so verstehen, andere verstehen es so und andere verstehen gar nichts.



Auf Schwäbisch:


> Es gibt Sotte, sottane und sottige


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Was wurde gemacht in Pause von erste Lockdown bis Zweite Lockdown?
> Personal vorbereitet oder welche Krankenhäuser mit Betten aufgebaut?



Hast du dich schon mal beworben, du suchst doch gerade was!
Intensivpflegekräfte werden gerade gesucht, dürfte für dich doch 
ein Klacks sein. Nebenbei könntest du mit deiner Erfahrung den Bau
von Krankenhäusern organisieren.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Was wurde gemacht in Pause von erste Lockdown bis Zweite Lockdown?
> Personal vorbereitet oder welche Krankenhäuser mit Betten aufgebaut?



Deutschland hat den höchsten Anteil an Intensivbetten bezogen auf die Einwohnerzahl in Europa.
Im ersten Lockdown hat sich gezeigt, dass die Betten ausreichen.
Personal ist das Problem, denn Personal wächst nicht auf den Bäumen.
Die meisten Einrichtungen haben mit internen Schulungs- und Weiterbildungsmassnahmen das Personal qualifiziert.

Früher hatten wir Millionen von Fußballexperten und in der Zwischenzeit haben die alle eine Umschulung zum Gesundheitsmanager und Virologen gemacht.


----------



## GünterMaus83 (21 Dezember 2020)

Wenn der Impfstoff genug getestet wird, werde ich definitiv geimpft. Wie die Praxis zeigt, ist es besser, mindestens eine schwache Verteidigung zu haben, als überhaupt keine zu haben.


----------



## MSB (21 Dezember 2020)

GünterMaus83 schrieb:


> Wenn der Impfstoff genug getestet wird, werde ich definitiv geimpft.


Wenn es "genug" getestet ist ... *ROFL*
Eines steht fest: Freiwillig werde ich mich nicht impfen lassen, das ist aber nur meine persönliche Auffassung, kann dir also egal sein.

Aber lustig, und in sich kongruent: Man fängt in Pflegeheimen an, ob die alten an C sterben, oder an den Impf-Nebenwirkungen ist ja irgendwie egal. Der Lustigste Punkt ist aber: Aus irgendwelchen Gründen will keiner (der seine sieben Zwetschgen noch beisammen hat) zu den ersten gehören. Die Politvorderen nicht, wie auch der Biontech-Boss ... und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## MSB (21 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Personal ist das Problem, denn Personal wächst nicht auf den Bäumen.


Tja, das liebe Personal, aber hey, das Thema überrascht doch jetzt wirklich nur die, die bisher diesbezüglich mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt gerannt sind.
Wer mal das Glück oder Pech hatte, so eine Station von innen zu sehen (als Bewohner und nicht nur als Besucher), dabei mit dem dortigen Personal reden konnte, den wird sich diesbezüglich maximal noch wundern, wieso da überhaupt noch, quasi freiwillig, so viele Leute tagtäglich ihren Dienst tun.

Schocken tut das allerhöchsten die, die das jetzt das ersta mal in ihrem Leben, tagtäglich auf dem News-Silbertablett präsentiert bekommen.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Tja, das liebe Personal, aber hey, das Thema überrascht doch jetzt wirklich nur die, die bisher diesbezüglich mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt gerannt sind.



Da hast du vollkommen recht.
Die Arbeitsbelastung im Bereich Pflege war schon vor Corona sehr hoch.
Aber nun sind viele wirklich an ihren Grenzen angelegt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsbelastung im Bereich Pflege war schon vor Corona sehr hoch.



An der Stelle ist aber dann auch wieder unsere Politik gefragt. Die Sache mit den Pflegekräften in den Kliniken ist u.A. auch ein wirtschaftliches Thema.
Ich war jetzt vor Kurzem erst gerade im Klinikum (nicht wegen Corona) und da mußte ich mir von dem zuständigen Oberarzt anhören, dass er mich aus medizinischer Sicht zwar entlassen würde (und auch hat) - aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht aber lieber noch 3 Tage behalten würde. Wahrscheinlich stimmt das so sogar - ich stelle mir da nur die Frage :  was läuft nun wo falsch ...? Die Stationsärztin hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits einen 16 Stunden Tag. Also klar ... Arbeitsbelastung ... aber anscheinend von allerhöchster Stelle gefordert (und hier meine ich nicht unbedingt die Klinikleitung - die machen hier vielleicht auch nur gute Miene zum bösen Spiel). 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MSB (21 Dezember 2020)

@Larry
Länger da behalten als medizinisch nötig? Die Story kann dir eigentlich nur als Privatpatient passieren.
Als GKV Holzklassenpatient wirst du sicher keinen Tag länger da behalten, als unbedingt nötig. So nach der Erfahrung mit meiner Oma dieses Jahr, eher 2 Tage weniger also sinnvoll ...

Aber ja, das mit dem 16 Stunden Tag ist auch so ein Thema, oder den berüchtigten 24 Stunden Schichten v.a. der Assistenzärzte. Das ist einem im Baustellenleben jetzt zwar auch nicht generell total fremd, jedoch, jedem normalen größeren Arbeitgeber, würden Gewerkschaften, Staat etc. den Arsch aufreißen bis sonstwohin, wenn er so mit seinen Mitarbeitern umgeht. Aber in diesem Umfeld, wo es ja nicht selten, unmittelbar um Menschenleben geht, ist das sehr deutlich eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme.


----------



## acid (22 Dezember 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> @
> Als GKV Holzklassenpatient wirst du sicher keinen Tag länger da behalten, als unbedingt nötig. So nach der Erfahrung mit meiner Oma dieses Jahr, eher 2 Tage weniger also sinnvoll ...



Wenn genug Betten frei sind, bleibt auch der Holzklasse-Patient. Ist wie beim Bäcker, die Brötchen müssen verkauft werden, sonst legt man drauf. 
Auch der gesetzlich Versicherte bringt Geld, auch wenn es weniger ist.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Wenn genug Betten frei sind, bleibt auch der Holzklasse-Patient. Ist wie beim Bäcker, die Brötchen müssen verkauft werden, sonst legt man drauf.
> Auch der gesetzlich Versicherte bringt Geld, auch wenn es weniger ist.



Das stimmt nur bedingt. Für viele Dinge gibt es einfach nur Pauschalen.


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2020)

Das die Arbeitsbedingungen in der Pflege nicht gut sind, war uns allen auch schon vor Corona bewusst. Genauso wie uns allen auch bewusst war, was in den Schlachthöfen für Zustände herrschen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur bedingt. Für viele Dinge gibt es einfach nur Pauschalen.


Das scheint es dann aber in meinem Fall wohl einen Spielraum gegeben zu haben.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass das Klinikum (bis auf die Corona-Bereiche) nicht gut belegt war ...




Mrtain schrieb:


> Das die Arbeitsbedingungen in der Pflege nicht gut sind, war uns allen auch schon vor Corona bewusst. Genauso wie uns allen auch bewusst war, was in den Schlachthöfen für Zustände herrschen.


Das ist sicher so - erwähnen sollte man es aber doch vielleicht mal. Vor Allem wenn man schon fast drauf gestossen wird ...


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2020)

Ach, ich finde es nur seltsam, dass sich jetzt darüber empört wird. Davor war es  uns allen doch mehr oder weniger egal. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass man jetzt selbst die Auswirkungen solcher Zustände zu spüren bekommt...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2020)

In meinem Fall tatsächlich - das letzte Mal, dass ich in einem Krankenhaus als Patient war, ist schon "ein paar Dienstage" her ...
Naja ... und diese Äußerung, gerade im aktuellen Kontext, hat mich schon "ein ganz klein bisschen" irritiert ...


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde es nur seltsam, dass sich jetzt darüber empört wird. Davor war es  uns allen doch mehr oder weniger egal. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass man jetzt selbst die Auswirkungen solcher Zustände zu spüren bekommt...



Das ist doch bei allen Thema so.
Erst kocht es hoch und nach einem Vierteljahr kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> In meinem Fall tatsächlich - das letzte Mal, dass ich in einem Krankenhaus als Patient war, ist schon "ein paar Dienstage" her ...
> Naja ... und diese Äußerung, gerade im aktuellen Kontext, hat mich schon "ein ganz klein bisschen" irritiert ...



Was genau hat dich irritiert?


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei allen Thema so.
> Erst kocht es hoch und nach einem Vierteljahr kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.



Leider ja. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich ja zuletzt...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Was genau hat dich irritiert?


Haben wir vielleicht deshalb zuwenige Pflegekräfte in den Kliniken weil diese sich, aufgrund von notwendigen Einsparungen, mehr nicht leisten können ?


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2020)

Kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Dazu habe ich auch zu wenig Einsicht, wie eine Klinik wirtschaftet.
Ich bezog mich eigentlich darauf, dass die Zustände in gewissen Branchen schon vor der Krise bekannt waren. Nur hat es viele (inklusive meiner Person) nicht so wirklich interessiert, weil man nicht unmittelbar davon betroffen war.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Dezember 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> ... Aus irgendwelchen Gründen will keiner (der seine sieben Zwetschgen noch beisammen hat) zu den ersten gehören. Die Politvorderen nicht, wie auch der Biontech-Boss ... und so weiter und so fort.


Wo hast du das denn aufgeschnappt?


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

nach langem Mitlesen misch ich auch mal ein...



Mrtain schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich auch zu wenig Einsicht, wie eine Klinik wirtschaftet.



Das ist aus meiner Sicht das größte Problem: "wirtschaften". Denn alles muß "wirtschaftlilch" sein. Ich kann aber einige Bereiche einfach nicht "wirtschaftlich" betreiben. Dazu gehören Krankenhäuser und allgemein die Pflege. Es ist aus meiner Sicht grundlegend falsch, hier einen Profitwillen bzw. einen Profitzwang zuzulassen. Die Pflege allgemein darf nicht zum Geld Verdienen genutzt werden. Anders herum müssen aber die notwendigen Kosten von der Allgemeinheit (Kommunen / Versicherungen) getragen werden. Wie kann es sein, daß ein Pflegedienst für die Anfahrt 4,xx€ bekommt und damit sowohl Fahrzeug, Benzin und Personal bezahlen muß!? Kein Wunder, daß man auf dem Land keinen Pflegedienst bekommt, denn wer will für 4€ 20km fahren? Und diese Liste läßt sich endlos fortsetzen. Einzig die Ärzte in den Impfzentren werden denke ich mit 150€ angemessen bezahlt. Aber im Nebensatz steht: Wenn man sich nach den kommunalen Tarifsätzen richten würde, bekämen sie etwas um die 35€. Bei dem Satz würden (und könnten) sich nur Idealisten dort hinstellen. Denn schlußendlich muß der Arzt auch Geld für seine Familie verdienen.



Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich eigentlich darauf, dass die Zustände in gewissen Branchen  schon vor der Krise bekannt waren. Nur hat es viele (inklusive meiner  Person) nicht so wirklich interessiert, weil man nicht unmittelbar davon  betroffen war.



Da muß ich mich einschließen. Auf der anderen Seite: Um was sollen/wollen wir uns denn noch alles kümmern?
Wegen Klimawandel und Krebsrisiko soll ich weniger rotes Fleisch essen. Die Hühner (und Eier) aber bekomme ich nur, weil haufenweise Hähnchen geschreddert werden. Wenn ich Vegetarier werde muß ich mir Gedanken um gerodeten Urwald machen, weil so viel Soja angebaut wird.
Auch wollen wir aus Atomkraft und gleichzeitig aus der Kohlekraft aussteigen. Gleichzeitig wird aber alles weiter digitalisiert, viele "leben" schon im Internet. Wo kommt aber all der Strom her für unsere ganzen Geräte im Haushalt. Und hat sich schonmal jemand Gedanken gemacht wieviel Strom eigentlich die Infrastruktur dahinter benötigt? Wir sprechen alle von klimaschädlichen Autos. Hat sich jemand mal bewußt gemacht, daß der Individualverkehr genau so viel Emissionen verursacht, wie die weltweite IT-Infrastruktur?
Ach ja: Fahren soll ich auch nur noch mit E-Autos fahren. Daß aber die Rohstoffe unter widrigsten Umständen von armen Menschen aus der Erde geholt werden und bei weitem nicht für alle E-Autos dieser Welt reichen werden, darüber wird nicht gesprochen. Apropos arme Menschen: Die nähen meine Kleidung, die ich anziehe.... ach ja, da muß ich auch noch auf Bio und umweltverträgliche Farbe achten.
Am besten ich setze mich wie ein Yogi nackt und ohne zu essen in die Ecke und vegetiere vor mich hin.

'Tschuldigung, das hört sich vielleicht ein wenig arrogant an. Aber wenn wir uns alle um jeden Schritt Gedanken machen, den wir tun und machen, kommen wir glaube ich nicht mehr dazu, unser Leben zu leben. Was nicht heißen soll, daß wir unbekümmert leben sollen!
Man kann sich aber nicht um alles kümmern. Wenn jeder ein bißchen macht, kommen wir bei 8 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt auf ganz viel.

So, vielleicht kriege ich ja jetzt die Kretze an den Hals


----------



## MSB (22 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn aufgeschnappt?


Auf was genau beziehst du dich?

Das sich keiner Impfen will: Höre ich von so ziemlich jeden, mit dem ich die letzten Wochen darüber gesprochen habe. Und das korreliert noch nicht mal besonders damit, ob derjenige die sonstigen Maßnahmen gut oder schlecht findet.

Das die Politvorderen ... kannst du in etlichen Medien hören und nachlesen.
Natürlich ist das da "netter" formuliert, mit wollen uns nicht vordrängen, warten bis wir dran sind ...


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2020)

Hallo JS,

alles gut. Klar können wir uns nicht um jedes Problem selbst kümmern, das wollte ich auch nicht zum Ausdruck bringen. Ich habe nur den Eindruck, das diese Zustände für manche neu zu sein scheinen. Aber das ist halt nicht Fall, nur wird das in der allgemeinen Empörung gerne mal vergessen.

So genug drüber aufgeregt, Frohe Weihnachten und Gesundheit (und davon reichlich) euch allen


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 Dezember 2020)

Hach, so viele Meinungen hier, die mir teilweise alle aus der Seele sprechen 

Bzgl. Ärzte/Pflegekräfte:
Fakt ist, dass wie Mrtain schon schrieb die Stunden, die ein Arzt/Krankenschwester etc. leisten muss, schon seit Jahrzehnten bekannt ist.
Und sorry, wenn ich das so schreibe, aber jeder sucht sich seinen Job selbst aus - kann mir keiner von den Ärzten erzählen "Mimimi, ich dachte ich hätte einen 9-5 Job". Bullshit.

Bzgl. Impfung:
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall auch impfen lassen. Da brauch ich keine Vorzeigepolitiker oder sonst wen, um mich zu überzeugen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und natürlich viel Gesundheit.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Dezember 2020)

MSB schrieb:


> Auf was genau beziehst du dich?...


Auf die "Politvorderen". Ich glaube nicht, dass die sich nicht impfen lassen wollen. Und dass gerade die sich negativ zum eigenen Impfverhalten äußeren, glaube ich erst, wenn ich es selbst gesehen bzw. gehört habe. Da werden doch bestimmt wieder die Worte verdreht?




Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> .. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall auch impfen lassen. Da brauch ich keine Vorzeigepolitiker oder sonst wen, um mich zu überzeugen...


Aus heutiger Sicht sehe ich das genau so. So wie es aussieht werden die meisten von uns aber noch sehr sehr viel Bedenkzeit haben.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Dezember 2020)

Moin,

ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Zunächst wird die Gruppe Menschen geimpft, die zur höchsten "Risikogruppe" gehören. Die haben die höchste Priorität:

https://www.mdr.de/brisant/impfung-corona-deutschland-reihenfolge-risikopatient-100.html


Dazu kann man aus meiner Sicht jetzt zwei Meinungen vertreten:

1. These: "Hier wird erstmal an den Schwachen getestet".
Da sieht man am deutlichsten, welche Nebenwirkungen es gibt. Dann kann man mit sukzessiver Approximation (Scheibchenweise) bis zu der kräftigsten Gruppe gehen.

2. These: "Die Schwachen müssen zuerst gerettet werden".
Die Starken haben ein geringeres Risiko und können noch etwas warten.

Letztendlich können wir nicht prüfen, welche Überlegungen die Entscheidungsträger zu dieser Impfreihenfolge bewegt haben. Wir wissen ja nicht einmal wer und wie viel Entscheidungsträger beteiligt waren.
Uns bleibt das Akzeptieren der Entscheidung (ja, ich bin dafür NICHT zu rebellieren!). So oder so haben wir noch etwas Zeit, bis die Reihe an uns ist (wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, wer aus diesem Forum welcher Prioritätsgruppe zugeordnet ist).

Und wer weiß: vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja doch eine Impfpflicht, weil:
- der Impfstoff so gut wirkt
- die dritte Welle so stark ist
- alle Bürger mit Nanobots gefügig gemacht werden sollen 
- ...


Auch, wenn wir die Pandemie für die nächsten Tage nicht ausblenden können, wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten! Bleibt gesund!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Frohnius (23 Dezember 2020)

eine impfpflicht wird es in besonderer form geben ...
ich habe kürzlich eine diskussion im tv gesehen, dass aktuell an einer forderung für einen imunitätsnachweis gearbeitet wird, der dann z.b. am flughafen benötigt wird. der nachweis gestaltet sich noch schwierig, aber kommen wird irgendwas.
nun ja, es gab schon immer vorschriften bei reisen in bestimmte länder gegen irgendwas geimpft sein zu müssen ...

ich habe allerdings nicht wirklich vertrauen in die produkte der großkonzerne ... da hat man von eternit, glyphosat und contergan ja schon viel erlebt ...


----------



## Mrtain (23 Dezember 2020)

Bis auf Contergan ist das schon ein Äpfel -Birnen-Vergleich.


----------



## Frohnius (23 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Bis auf Contergan ist das schon ein Äpfel -Birnen-Vergleich. Ich mein, nukleare Brennstäbe sind ja auch potenziell Gesundheitsgefährdend...


naja .. ich wollte damit schon bewusst ausdrücken dass es in allen bereichen schon probleme gab .. 
in dem speziellen fall mit dem inpfungen sollte man aber nicht pauschal die pharma-industrie verteufeln .. gibt sicher mehr positive beispiele als negative ...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> eine impfpflicht wird es in besonderer form geben ...
> ich habe kürzlich eine diskussion im tv gesehen, dass aktuell an einer forderung für einen imunitätsnachweis gearbeitet wird, der dann z.b. am flughafen benötigt wird. der nachweis gestaltet sich noch schwierig, aber kommen wird irgendwas.


Wieso gestaltet sich der Nachweis als schwierig? Impfpass zeigen und fertig. So läuft das ja bei den Impfpflichten beim Besuchen anderer Länder auch. Oder durch Vorzeigen irgendeines Wischs.



Frohnius schrieb:


> nun ja, es gab schon immer vorschriften bei reisen in bestimmte länder gegen irgendwas geimpft sein zu müssen ...


Richtig. Da beschwert sich komischerweise keiner, wenn es heißt "Ohne Impfung kommst du hier net rein"...


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Dezember 2020)

Moin,



Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Wieso gestaltet sich der Nachweis als schwierig? Impfpass zeigen und fertig. So läuft das ja bei den Impfpflichten beim Besuchen anderer Länder auch. Oder durch Vorzeigen irgendeines Wischs.



genau! Das funktioniert, aaaber: wir wollen doch was Elektronisches, damit der Nachweis in einem zentralen Verzeichnis gespeichert werden kann. Ergo: damit wir eine weltweit einheitliche Datenbank haben, auf die jeder Interessent (die Länder mit Berechtigung) zugreifen kann.




Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Richtig. Da beschwert sich komischerweise keiner, wenn es heißt "Ohne Impfung kommst du hier net rein"...



Vielleicht ist das die (paranoide) Angst vor der Datenspeicherung (Wort mit bösem Kontext ).


Also, das, was bisher einfach war (Impfpass zeigen) wird akzeptiert. Vermutlich (ich spekuliere) geht die Beschwerde in Richtung der neuen Nachweisprüfung der Impfpflicht. Alles was den Anschein von Intransparenz erweckt, erzeugt (paranoide bzw. pathologische) Angst.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Frohnius (23 Dezember 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Wieso gestaltet sich der Nachweis als schwierig? Impfpass zeigen und fertig. So läuft das ja bei den Impfpflichten beim Besuchen anderer Länder auch. Oder durch Vorzeigen irgendeines Wischs.



naja .. ich kann nachweisen dass ich geimpft bin .. aber ich kann schlecht nachweisen ob ich imun bin ... darüber ging die diskussion ...
es ist halt z.b. bei dem aktuellen corona impfstoff so, dass die imunität ca. 3 monate hält .. dannach baut der körper die antikörper wieder ab und der schutz ist fragwürdig ...


----------



## dingo (23 Dezember 2020)

soeben vom Kollegen bekommen


----------



## Mrtain (23 Dezember 2020)

Schon paradox, wenn man bedenkt was wir jeden Tag in sozialen Medien, Google, etc so von uns preisgeben. Aber das ist ja was anderes...


----------



## Mrtain (23 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52242
> 
> 
> soeben vom Kollegen bekommen



Herrlich


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> .. es ist halt z.b. bei dem aktuellen corona impfstoff so, dass die imunität ca. 3 monate hält .. dannach baut der körper die antikörper wieder ab und der schutz ist fragwürdig ...


Wenn es zwei Jahre dauert bis die Hälfte unserer Bevölkerung geimpft ist, dann wäre das ganze Impfen völlig sinnlos. Wo kommt denn diese Behauptung nun wieder her?


----------



## Frohnius (23 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wenn es zwei Jahre dauert bis die Hälfte unserer Bevölkerung geimpft ist, dann wäre das ganze Impfen völlig sinnlos. Wo kommt denn diese Behauptung nun wieder her?


naja .. das ist wohl keine behauptung ...
das war die erklärung der herrn professoren in der sendung ...
der impfstoff funktioniert wie die grippe-impfstoffe der vergangen jahre ...
zur ergänzung wurde noch erklärt ...
der körper behält den bauplan und produziert die antikörper dann bei bedarf ... möglicherweise wird man dabei aber erst einmal erkranken ..
so funktioniert die ganze impferei schon immer ... 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impfung
^^ ok .. stand wohl noch nicht im entenhausener tageblatt


----------



## JSEngineering (23 Dezember 2020)

Sie sagen ja, daß sie noch nicht wissen, wie lange der Schutz anhält. Sie vermuten, daß es ähnlich der Grippeimpfung ist.
Was abgebaut wird, ist die mRNA, die beim Impfen gespritzt wird, um die Körperzellen zu veranlassen, das Oberflächenprotein zu produzieren.
Prinzipiell soll es ja nicht möglich sein, daß die mRNA in die menschliche DNA eingebaut wird. Aber da weiß man eben zu wenig, ob es nicht doch passieren kann.
Was der Körper aber behält, ist der Bauplan für die Antikörper. Nur weiß man nicht, wie lange. Einige Impfungen braucht man eben nur 1x im Leben, andere müssen aufgefrischt werden. Beim Grippeimpfstoff ist wohl weniger das Problem, daß der Körper "vergißt", als daß es jedes Jahr neue Virenvarianten gibt, die andere Oberflächenproteine haben und man somit jedes Jahr gegen neue Viren impft (wo man im Sommer eben vermutet, daß die es sein werden, die im Winter gehäuft auftreten: Glückspiel).
Und mit der neuen Variante in GB haben wir ja schon so einen Fall. Momentan vermuten sie noch, daß es eine ähnliche Oberfläche hat und somit der Impfschutz funktioniert. Möglicherweise haben wir aber bis nächsten Winter die nächste Mutation, gegen die wir neu impfen müssen, weil es eine ganz andere Oberfläche hat, die die Antikörper nicht erkennen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> .. stand wohl noch nicht im entenhausener tageblatt


Ich lese überhaupt kein Tageblatt.




Frohnius schrieb:


> .. der körper behält den bauplan und produziert die antikörper dann bei bedarf ..


Das klingt doch schon völlig anders.




Frohnius schrieb:


> naja .. das ist wohl keine behauptung ...


Ja was denn dann? Ich sagte ja nicht, dass die Behauptung falsch sein muss.




Frohnius schrieb:


> .. der impfstoff funktioniert wie die grippe-impfstoffe der vergangen jahre ...


Wir reden aber beide über den mRNA-basierten Impfstoff von Biontech/Pfizer? Aber wie der genau funktioniert ist jetzt auch egal. Die haben lange genug an der Technologie geforscht.


----------



## kafiphai (23 Dezember 2020)

Technisch alles Toys for Boys...
Es brauchte halt alle diese Befugnisse, um die zentralen Register und deren Zugriffe zu ermöglichen.

ID2020 mal googeln.
Identifikationsverfahren, wie solch eines:
https://news.mit.edu/2019/storing-vaccine-history-skin-1218

RFID ist eher ungeeignet, da denkt dann der Mensch zu sehr an die Hundemarke.
Das muss ganz smart daher kommen...

https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Ueber-Impfstoffe-zur-digitalen-Identitaet-4713041.html?seite=all

LG
Peter

PS: löst euch von diesem Verschwörungsdingens, diese Zeit ist längst vorbei!
      Die Frage lautet: Wie weit gehen wir?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Technisch alles Toys for Boys...
> Es brauchte halt alle diese Befugnisse, um die zentralen Register und deren Zugriffe zu ermöglichen.
> 
> ID2020 mal googeln.
> ...


HÄÄÄÄ? Das steht doch alles überhaupt hier nicht zur Debatte? Der Artikel von Heise ist aus Mai diesen Jahres (und davon mal abgesehen ist der Autor mehr als fragwürdig, wenn er über die Bill Gates Stiftung schreibt; die Melinda ist da auch noch im Namen drin, aber gut..) und der vom MIT ist aus November 2019 (!!!)...


----------



## kafiphai (23 Dezember 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> HÄÄÄÄ? Das steht doch alles überhaupt hier nicht zur Debatte? Der Artikel von Heise ist aus Mai diesen Jahres (und davon mal abgesehen ist der Autor mehr als fragwürdig, wenn er über die Bill Gates Stiftung schreibt; die Melinda ist da auch noch im Namen drin, aber gut..) und der vom MIT ist aus November 2019 (!!!)...



So so, zeigt doch schön was es schon alles gibt...
Zwang ist das Ziel.
Das sollte nun schon klar sein!

Und wieder - wie weit gehen wir?

Lg
Peter


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 Dezember 2020)

Ich Checks immer noch nicht - egal, hier nochmal back 2 Topic...


----------



## kafiphai (23 Dezember 2020)

Ist doch schön, wenn der Arzt mit seiner klaren Aussage die Haftung für sein Handeln übernimmt.
Bisher ist die Haftungsfrage nämlich ungeklärt.
Es hat einfach kein mRNA Impfstoff jemals die reguläre Zulassung erhalten...

Und rechtlich ist diese Intervention eine Gentherapie.

Solange alles *freiwillig *bleibt - kein Problem.


LG
Peter


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn der Arzt mit seiner klaren Aussage die Haftung für sein Handeln übernimmt.
> Bisher ist die Haftungsfrage nämlich ungeklärt.
> Es hat einfach kein mRNA Impfstoff jemals die reguläre Zulassung erhalten...
> 
> ...



Die Haftungsfrage ist vollkommen klar. Angeblich Haftet der Hersteller. (Nun ja, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld und dann noch die Zeit für einen Prozess hat.) Also alles wie immer. Wenn die mit Pflicht kommen, setze ich ein Schreiben auf wonach mir die Inhaltsstoffe aufgelistet werden müssen, und der Arzt mit seinem Namen und Unterschrift die Haftung übernimmt, wenn es zu Nebenwirkungen kommt. Und das auch wenn er seine Praxis aufgibt Privat. Alles über ihm wird sich keiner Gefahr bewußt sein. Ach ja die Krankenschwester aus den USA, die da umgekippt war, soll gestorben sein. Hat ja nichts mit nichts zu tun.


----------



## kafiphai (23 Dezember 2020)

Die Briten brauchen wohl KI Software zur Evaluierung von möglichen Impfschäden:
https://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:506291-2020:HTML:DE:HTML&tabId=0

*Beschreibung der Beschaffung:*The MHRA urgently seeks an Artificial Intelligence (AI) software tool to process the expected high volume of Covid-19 vaccine Adverse Drug Reaction (ADRs) and ensure that no details from the ADRs’ reaction text are missed.​
„Die MHRA sucht dringend nach einem Softwaretool für künstliche Intelligenz (KI), um das erwartete hohe Volumen an unerwünschten Arzneimittelwirkungen (ADRs) des Covid-19-Impfstoffs zu verarbeiten und sicherzustellen, dass keine Details aus dem Reaktionstext der ADRs übersehen werden.“

Und KI löst bei mir generell Brechreiz aus...
Selbst bewusste, intelligente Logik hätte wohl keinen Gebrauch für uns Menschen....


----------



## vollmi (23 Dezember 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Ach ja die Krankenschwester aus den USA, die da umgekippt war, soll gestorben sein. Hat ja nichts mit nichts zu tun.



nein die Schwester ist nicht tot. Und es ist eher nicht der Impfstoff sondern die spritzt und ihre disposition für Ohnmachtsanfälle für ihre (nicht die erste) Ohnmacht ursächlich. 

etwas näher beleuchtet. 

https://www.mimikama.at/aktuelles/c...wester-wird-vor-laufender-kamera-ohnmaechtig/


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn der Arzt mit seiner klaren Aussage die Haftung für sein Handeln übernimmt.
> Bisher ist die Haftungsfrage nämlich ungeklärt.
> Es hat einfach kein mRNA Impfstoff jemals die reguläre Zulassung erhalten...
> 
> ...



Peter, ehrlich, egal was ist und was gesagt wird: "Hauptberufliche Bedenkenträger finden immer ein Haar in der Suppe!"
Inzwischen  hab ich  auch kapiert, man kann es einfach nicht Jedem Recht machen, unmöglich. Von daher kommt alle Nase lang jemand um die Ecke, der wieder etwas auszusetzen hat.
Nun wurde eine Impfreihenfolge festgelegt, da kommt ein ehemaliger IRGENDWAS in Rente im Fernsehen daher und findet die nicht so gut. Na ja, der ist in Rente, darf seine Meinung haben, hilft aber damit genz sicher niemandem weiter, denn EINE Rehenfolge muß es nun mal geben. Und wenn du nicht geimpft werden willst, dann laß es halt. *Möglicherweise* gibt es dann irgendwann die eine oder andere Einscxhränkung für dich, ist dann halt so. Ist das Zwang? Eher nicht.


----------



## waldy (24 Dezember 2020)

Hallo


> .Die Haftungsfrage ist vollkommen klar. Angeblich Haftet der Hersteller.


 - theoretisch ja, nur in diese Fall, wenn ich habe es richtig verstanden, Hersteller haftet nicht.
Wenn Sie tippen bei Google 
" coronavirus haftung hersteller " - da kommt ganze verschiedene Info, dass bei Herstellung von Coronavirus  es gibt keine Haftung, Falls bei jemandem nach Impfung was passiert.

Dann kommt Automatisch die Frage.
Unsere Regierung macht Lockdown und gibt Regenbogen Geld aus, damit es gibt nicht so viele Tode.

Nur wenn nach  Impfung ( Impfung ist noch nicht so lange getestet) , sollte es passiert, dass kommt noch mehr Tode ( weil Hersteller dafür ist nicht verantwortlich ) - dann komen natürlich die Frage.

Wer ist dafür verantwortlich, Falls nach Impfung passiert was Falsches,  unsere Regierung ( Vertrag mit Hersteller von Impfstoff unterschreiben und Haftungsfrei gemacht, obwohl Impfstoff ist nicht ganz bekannt wegen Nebenwirkungen ) oder Hersteller?



> . Personal ist das Problem, denn Personal wächst nicht auf den Bäumen.


 - ist Richtig.
Personal wächst nicht auf den Bäumen.
Nur Probleme mit Personal wurde schon nach ersten Lockdown bewusst.
Und Regierung hat es gewusst, dass kommt Winter und zweiten Lockdown.
Und wenn man macht keine Bemühe Personal aufzubauen.
Dann habe ich Gefühl, dass unsere Regierung hat wirklich gewartet, bis die Personal auf die Bäume wächst.

Gruß


----------



## zako (24 Dezember 2020)

waldy schrieb:


> Und wenn man macht keine Bemühe Personal aufzubauen.
> Dann habe ich Gefühl, dass unsere Regierung hat wirklich gewartet, bis die Personal auf die Bäume wächst.


Leider kann man im medizinischen Bereich keine Leute von der Strasse innerhalb von einem halben Jahr zu Fachpersonal ausbilden - ist ja nicht wie bei SPS Programmierer


----------



## waldy (25 Dezember 2020)

> . so ein Schwachsinn


 - Erstens- diese Wort kenne ich noch ab Dezember - Januar.
Wann Kolleger und ich waren Meinung gehabt, dass es sollte Quarantäne sein und Kontakt beschränken mit Leuten, welche sind aus  China angekommen.
Hat viele Leute damals uns gesagt, was für ein Schwachsinn.

Zweitens - das würde ich so nicht behaupten.
Erst mal wir diskutieren über diese Coronavirus.
So bald, die Sache wurden nicht geklärt, ( ob aus Natur oder Künstlich kam Virus) kann man es nicht sagen, ob es  Swachsinn ist oder nicht.




> . Herpes kannst du auch das ganze Jahr bekommen.


 - Das kann gut sein. Nur bei Herpes 
wird nicht unter Quarantäne Millionen Menschen isoliert ( wie bei  gesamte Provinz / Stadt in China mit ca. 30 - 40 ( weiß nicht genau)  Millionen Menschen , und  Feldkrankenhaus von innerhalb ca. ein-zwei Woche gebaut wurde).




> . Leider kann man im medizinischen Bereich keine Leute von der Strasse innerhalb von einem halben Jahr zu Fachpersonal ausbilden


 - Auszubilden nicht, aber einladen aus anderen Staaten - Ja.


Gruß


----------



## kafiphai (25 Dezember 2020)

> Leider kann man im medizinischen Bereich keine Leute von der Strasse innerhalb von einem halben Jahr zu Fachpersonal ausbilden - ist ja nicht wie bei SPS Programmierer



*Doch*, jede ausgebildete Krankenschwester mit Erfahrung im klinischen Stationsdienst kann nach 3 Wochen mindestens intensivmedizinische Pflege durchführen.
Als Siemens Programmierer kannst nach 3 Wochen in TwinCat auch I/O anlegen, Funktionen schreiben, definierte Nahtstellen bedienen usw.
Dann hat der Hauptakteur Ressourcen für die kniffligen Angelegenheiten.

Intensivmedizinische Bettenbelegung in Österreich im Juni, Juli und August: <3% (Statistik Austria)
Also, keine Zeit für Ausbildung?u
Stationsschwestern mit Qualifikation gibt es genug, zb.: OP Personal, das in Kurzarbeit geschickt wurde, da geplante Operationen nicht durchgeführt werden.

Es wird künstlich ein Mangel erschaffen: bei Betten, durch Zugangsbeschränkungen(Einreiseverbote!) oder durch Impfpläne.
Und immer schön Angst schüren - COVID 21 lässt grüßen!

Vor einer Woche meldete Statistik Austria 2020 noch weniger Tote gesamt als in 2019.
Oh, und in Ösiland werden jetzt alle Toten in die C- Sterbestatistik aufgenommen, welche 4 Wochen zuvor einen pos. Test hatten.
Ist das seriös?

Da ist also - nun, nicht nichts, aber viel Lüge!

Und das werden 2021 viele Menschen erkennen.
Da braucht es viel Besonnenheit, Ruhe und Mitgefühl.
Damit wir nicht bei Emergency Room ankommen, sondern mehr in einer Palliativ Station.

Wir tragen diese alten Systeme sanft zu Grabe und starten - neu, mit einem OS das uns allen dient!

Lg
Peter

edit: Leute von der Straße(hab ich in meiner Fahrt nicht wahrgenommen)sind im allgemeinen wohl nicht in 3 Wochen stationsfähig...


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> *Doch*, jede ausgebildete Krankenschwester mit Erfahrung im klinischen Stationsdienst kann nach 3 Wochen mindestens intensivmedizinische Pflege durchführen.
> Als Siemens Programmierer kannst nach 3 Wochen in TwinCat auch I/O anlegen, Funktionen schreiben, definierte Nahtstellen bedienen usw.
> Dann hat der Hauptakteur Ressourcen für die kniffligen Angelegenheiten.
> 
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung über das österreichische Krankenhauswesen, aber für Deutschland treffen deine Aussagen absolut nicht zu.
Wir hatten hier schon vor Corona zu wenig Pflegepersonal. Sowohl in Krankenhäusern als auch in der Altenpflege.

Meine Schwägerin ist Pflegedienstleiterin der Intensivstation an einer der größten bayrischen Kliniken. Sie kämpft täglich mit der Situation.
Der Sommer wurde dazu genutzt das Personal zu schulen. Auch deshalb wurden Eingriffe verschoben oder abgesagt.
Teilweise fanden und finden die Schulungen in der Freizeit statt weil der normale Krankenhausbetrieb auch noch laufen muss.

Ein Kollege von mir ist mit seiner Familie ehrenamtlich im Rettungsdienst aktiv.
Da es bei uns große Probleme in Pflegeheimen gibt, haben sie Schulungen in Altenpflege bekommen.
Seine Frau ist in Kurzarbeit und arbeitet seit Wochen nun im Pflegeheim. 
Aktuell arbeitet er am Aufbau des Impfzentrums. 

Aber vielleicht können wir ja einige Kranke und Senioren nach Österreich schicken
Die Wintersport-Hotels stehen leer und Küchenpersonal und Housekeeping kann man ja schnell mal umschulen


----------



## Ralle (25 Dezember 2020)

kafiphai schrieb:


> *Doch*, jede ausgebildete Krankenschwester mit Erfahrung im klinischen Stationsdienst kann nach 3 Wochen mindestens intensivmedizinische Pflege durchführen.
> Als Siemens Programmierer kannst nach 3 Wochen in TwinCat auch I/O anlegen, Funktionen schreiben, definierte Nahtstellen bedienen usw.
> Dann hat der Hauptakteur Ressourcen für die kniffligen Angelegenheiten.
> 
> ...



Das System ist schlecht, die Menschen sind schlecht, die Politiker sind alle nur korrupt und schlecht, Gott ist schlecht, der Planet ist sowieso schlecht?
Ich bin ja aiuch mal am Meckern, aber warum, um alles in der Welt, hast du so ein mieses Bild der Welt im Kopf? Da ist mir der Post von Blockmove wirklich viel lieber, Fakten aus eigener Erfahrung.
Skeptiker sagen da natürlich sofort "EINZELFALL", "AUSNAHME". Nein, ich kenn auch diese Fälle, die Blockmove beschreibt, nur aus Berlin. Ja, es ist wirklich eine miese Situation, aber warum braucht man für Alles einen Schuldigen, einen Büßer oder Prügelknaben. Es geben soviele Menschen Alles, um es hinzubekommen, selbst die, die einfach mit ihrem A... nur zu Hause bleiben, tragen ihren Teil dazu bei.

Also, Kopf hoch, mitmachen, dranbleiben!


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir ist mit seiner Familie ehrenamtlich im Rettungsdienst aktiv.
> Da es bei uns große Probleme in Pflegeheimen gibt, haben sie Schulungen in Altenpflege bekommen.
> Seine Frau ist in Kurzarbeit und arbeitet seit Wochen nun im Pflegeheim.



Was ich vergaß:
Wohlgemerkt ehrenamtlich ohne Gehalt oder sonstige Aufwandsendschädigung.
Und das auch noch im Schichtdienst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

DatentypHanna schrieb:


> Moin, also ich habe mich Impfen lassen und mir gehts supi!



Habe ich es nicht vorausgesagt:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> René, das ist seit zwei drei Monaten ständig  die selbe Vorgehensweise. Vermutlich immer der gleiche. Anmelden, gerne  mal als Frau mit Bild, Wohnort Berlin, München, Stuttgart oder nix. Dann  ein paar belanglose Beiträge unter was hörst du, Fun zum Feierabend  *oder Corona* und dann dauert es 5-7 Tage und der Link zu irgendeinem  Webshop folgt...


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Mai 2021)

Ja ja ... mit der Zeit entwickelt man ein Gespür dafür ...


----------



## ducati (26 Mai 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ja ja ... mit der Zeit entwickelt man ein Gespür dafür ...



Bist halt besser als jede KI


----------



## Movment (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Habe ich es nicht vorausgesagt:



musste grade echt lachen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Habe ich es nicht vorausgesagt:



Du wirst jetzt geändert von "Erfahrener Benutzer" auf "Spamvorhersagerexperte" ... 

oder – um international zu bleiben: "Senior Spamvorhersager"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> oder – um international zu bleiben: "Senior Spamvorhersager"





> Senior Spamvorhersager Manager



Soviel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Mai 2021)

*Senior Spam Prediction Manager*




Jaaa! Warum nicht? Das kriegt Markus doch anlässlich der Umstellung auf XENFORO locker ganz nebenbei hin ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2021)

DatentypHanna schrieb:


> Moin, also ich habe mich Impfen lassen und mir gehts supi!


Warte mal ab, bis du den RN-Impfstoff bekommst! Ich glaube, deine Dosis ist schon aufgezogen und wird dir von RN rektal verabreicht  .


----------



## zako (26 Mai 2021)

Irgendwie gewinne ich immer mehr den Eindruck dass beim Impfen immer mehr gemauschelt wird. Da kursieren nun so Geschichten dass Ärzte gleich mal die eigene Familie als erstes durchimpfen oder eben den Freundeskreis. Wahrscheinlich auch diejenigen die wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zum Arzt rennen oder womöglich einfach nur das Personal solange nerven bis sie einen Termin bekommen.  
Das man nur mit den Impfzentren gearbeitet hätte, wäre aus meiner Sicht am gerechtesten gewesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Ich kann nichts dazu sagen, gebe auch nichts auf Mauscheleien. Letztendlich tragen die Hausärzte einen großen Teil bei den Impfungen bei. Ich möchte mich auch impfen lassen, ob sich da jetzt ein paar hunderttausend an mir vorbei drängeln ist mir relativ wurscht. Dann werde ich halt ein paar Tage später geimpft. Ich bin einfach nur froh dass die Impfungen gut vorangehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Mai 2021)

Natürlich wird gemauschelt. Mir sind 2 Fälle im direkten Bekanntenkreis bekannt. Aber ist das schlimm ? Wer halt Köddel inner Buchse hat und es nicht abwarten kann bis er dran ist soll sich halt impfen lassen.
An alle Selbstständigen. Kennt ihr die Möglichkeit der Betriebstestung. Nach einem kurzen Lehrgang per E-Learning und einer Meldung ans Gesundheitsamt dürft ihr eure Mitarbeiter testen und das auch bestätigen.


----------



## infomike (27 Mai 2021)

Also ich bin mittlerweile durch mit der 2.ten Impfung und arbeite Ehrenamtlich in einem Impfzentrum mit. Was man da alles erlebt darf man gar nicht in Worte fassen.
Was ich allerdings erlebe ist das gerade die jüngeren die Unverschämteren sind. 
Je Älter die Kundschaft um so netter und ruhiger sind die Kunden. 
Unverschämt wird es dann wenn Leute ankommen und versuchen ohne Termin eine Impfung abzugreifen (was nicht möglich ist). Hier musste dann auch schon die Security handeln und Personen aus der Halle führen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

infomike schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile durch mit der 2.ten Impfung und arbeite Ehrenamtlich in einem Impfzentrum mit. Was man da alles erlebt darf man gar nicht in Worte fassen.
> Was ich allerdings erlebe ist das gerade die jüngeren die Unverschämteren sind.
> Je Älter die Kundschaft um so netter und ruhiger sind die Kunden.
> Unverschämt wird es dann wenn Leute ankommen und versuchen ohne Termin eine Impfung abzugreifen (was nicht möglich ist). Hier musste dann auch schon die Security handeln und Personen aus der Halle führen.


Schon irre,

wo das Thema vor einem halben Jahr hochkam, das geimpft werden soll haben noch so viele gesagt dass sie das nicht wollen, dass sie skeptisch sind usw. Und jetzt nachdem man mit der Impfung an den Strand fliegen darf prügeln sich manche um eine Impfung.


----------



## infomike (27 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schon irre,
> 
> wo das Thema vor einem halben Jahr hochkam, das geimpft werden soll haben noch so viele gesagt dass sie das nicht wollen, dass sie skeptisch sind usw. Und jetzt nachdem man mit der Impfung an den Strand fliegen darf prügeln sich manche um eine Impfung.


Absolut verrückt!

Und nachdem die Priorisierung aufgeweicht wurde schaffen es meine Eltern noch immer nicht einen Termin für Ihre Erstimpfung zu bekommen.

Aber viele Junge Leute (so um die 20) pflegen auf einmal Ihre Oma im Altersheim oder bringen ein Attest vom Arzt. Leider sind einem da dann die Hände gebunden und man kann die Dokumente ja nicht anzweifeln. 

Ganz schlimm wird es dann beim Impftourismus, wenn Leute 3 - 4 h Fahrzeit auf sich nehmen nur um einen Piks zu bekommen weil sie ja schließlich wieder in Urlaub möchten. Und die Leute aus der eigenen Umgebung schaffen es nicht einen Temrin zu ergattern.


----------



## Moritz_ (27 Mai 2021)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie die Lage dann ich 6 Monaten oder einem Jahr ist. Momentan ist man scheinbar der Meinung, wenn man an Covid erkrankt war, nur für 6 Monate eine Imunisierung hat. Aber ein Impfstoff macht doch auch nichts anderes?! Folglich müssten sich alle Menschen im 6 Monate Rythmus impfen lassen. Das ist doch auch kein Dauerzustand.


----------



## infomike (27 Mai 2021)

Moritz_ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie die Lage dann ich 6 Monaten oder einem Jahr ist. Momentan ist man scheinbar der Meinung, wenn man an Covid erkrankt war, nur für 6 Monate eine Imunisierung hat. Aber ein Impfstoff macht doch auch nichts anderes?! Folglich müssten sich alle Menschen im 6 Monate Rythmus impfen lassen. Das ist doch auch kein Dauerzustand.


Aktuell bekommen Menschen die eine Covid Infektion überstanden haben nach 6 Monaten ein einmalige Impfung. Wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht weiß niemand.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Mai 2021)

infomike schrieb:


> Absolut verrückt!
> 
> Und nachdem die Priorisierung aufgeweicht wurde schaffen es meine Eltern noch immer nicht einen Termin für Ihre Erstimpfung zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Wundert es dich nachdem klar wurde das geimpfte auf einmal "Freiheiten" bekommen sollten. Mich in keinster Weise.  Das so zu kommunizieren obwohl längst nicht alle die Möglichkeit haben sich impfen zu lassen finde ich eine riesen Sauerei.


----------



## infomike (27 Mai 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wundert es dich nachdem klar wurde das geimpfte auf einmal "Freiheiten" bekommen sollten. Mich in keinster Weise.  Das so zu kommunizieren obwohl längst nicht alle die Möglichkeit haben sich impfen zu lassen finde ich eine riesen Sauerei.


Wundern tut es mich nicht. 

Nur ein wenig Aufregen. Aber dagegen machen kann man nichts. Nur eben weiter probieren einen Termin zu erhaschen. Aber bei der Beschaffungspolitik. Aber das ist wieder ein Thema für sich.


----------

